# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  EXIL : Des morts, de la plateforme, des cristaux et des saucisses

## Froyok

*Dernière mise à jour de ce post :*
1er décembre 2012




> *Nom du projet :* EXIL
> *Genre :* Jeu de plateforme/action en 3D temps réel
> *Site web :* http://www.moddb.com/games/exil
> *Thème :* Le monde des morts/Fantastique/Surréaliste
> *Type de joueur* : aventure solo et linéaire, pas de multijoueur


*Exil, qu'est ce que c'est ?*
EXIL est un jeu vidéo entièrement en 3D, que je développé avec l'UDK (Unreal Developement Kit).

*Quel type de jeu est EXIL ?*
EXIL est un jeu de plate-formes acrobatique. C'est un jeu qui met en avant la verticalité et offre la possibilité au joueur de courir sur les murs et de grimper où il le souhaite. L'environnement principal prend place dans le monde des morts. Avec Lena comme personnage principal. En plus de celà vous aurez également l'occasion d'affronter des colosses de type varié.

*Qui réalise EXIL ?*
Moi, Froyok, tout seul pour le moment. Je ne préfère pas développer en groupe suite à quelques problèmes. De plus je gère le projet comme je l'entend de cette manière.


*Historique :*
Le projet est vieux, et a beaucoup changé, a aussi été abandonné deux fois. Le début du projet date de juillet 2008 à peu près (je parle de développement). J'ai commencé par travailler avec un moteur peros en OpenGL, puis avec Ogre3D et Irrlicht.  Et au final je suis arrivé sur l'UDK que je teste depuis sa sortie.

Le projet à changé d'histoire et d'univers de nombreuses fois, mais le gameplay a toujours été dans le même esprit.



*Visuels :*

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Je ne suis pas dans le modding mais je développe en amateur et je connais donc (un peu) le milieu des sympathiques philanthropes qui sacrifient leur vie sociale à leurs bricolages sans rien demander en retour.

 D'après ton post :
- Tu es seul à bosser dessus pour le moment.
- Ton projet est quand même assez ambitieux (pas seulement quelques modifications visuelles ou de gameplay ou quelques niveaux, mais la transformation d'un FPS en PoP-like).
- Tout ça est encore flou : _"Douves, maisons abandonnée, remparts, pond au dessus de gouffres. Enfin des environnement très grand."_ (pas très précis)_, "- la moitié du scénario est écrite -"_ (seulement ? Et le scénario n'est de toute façon pas le plus important pour le moment)

Si tu veux attirer des gens, commence à pondre des maps/modèles/textures (en gros, fais tout ce que tu sais faire), prends des screenshots  et poste-les :
1- Ca montrera que tu as de la suite dans les idées (le milieu amateur fourmille de gars vélléitaires qui se réveillent un jour en se disant _"je vais faire le plus grand MMORPG de tous les temps"_ et n'alignent jamais deux lignes de code par la suite).
2- Ca donnera aux collaborateurs éventuels une idée plus précise de ce que tu veux faire.

Désolé si mon post semble un peu moralisateur, ce n'est pas le but : ce sont juste quelques conseils qui valent ce qu'ils valent.

Bon courage pour la suite !  :;):

----------


## Froyok

Non, non, tu as bien raison, mais j'ai préfère poster mon annonce dès que possible, et je comptais présenter des visuels d'ici peu, comme des artwork des monstres et personnages et de quelques environnement (3d et 3d).

Je vais donc mettre tout ceci à jour !

----------


## Froyok

Je up mon propre topic afin de vous indiquer l'adresse du site web d'EXIL :
c'est http://www.exil.fr.cr .

Bon surf !

----------


## Froyok

Je ressuscite ce post car j'ai changé l'adresse du site, le projet à évolué, bref, je vous invite à faire un tour sur le site...

En gros, le projet est maintenant open source, tourne sur un moteur 3d maison basé sur Ogre 3d... Enfin, dans les grandes lignes !  :;): 

*Note* : ha bas oui, l'adresse du site quand même :
http://www.froyokproject.fr.cr

----------


## Froyok

Mesdames, messieurs, je ressort du tréfonds ce topic, et ce toujours dans le même but !  ::o: 

EXIL progresse, et je tenais à vous montrer ce que cela donne.
Actuellement, le moteur 3d est toujours en développement, la version 0d que je réalise actuellement avance bien, surtout depuis mon passage de Ogre/C++ vers le Ruby/Opengl.

Vous pouvez d'ailleurs voir une démo de ce moteur ici (téléchargement) dans la fiche du jeu sur moddb : http://www.moddb.com/games/exil et pour le téléchargement c'est ici : http://www.moddb.com/games/exil/down...n-0d-build-232

La démo présente la fonction de lecture du xml principalement, modifiez le fichier test.level pour ajouter des polygones dans la scène. Le fichier configuration.xml permet de paramétrer la fenêtre.

Voila pour les gros morceaux.
Nous sommes actuellement 4 :
Froyok : programmeur, textureur et modeleur
DrQuinch : Musique principalement
D@rk-eyes : Modeleur
Troufiniou : Modeleur

Vous verrez ici une galerie plus à jour que celle de moddb : http://froyokproject.tuxfamily.org/g...010/index.html

Voila, en espérant quelques commentaires de votre part !
L'adresse du site est toujours : http://www.froyokproject.fr.cr
 :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Vous verrez ici une galerie plus à jour que celle de moddb : http://froyokproject.tuxfamily.org/g...010/index.html


J'adore ton site, je suis une buse en programmation alors ça se trouve c'est super simple à faire, mais j'aime  :Bave: .

----------


## Froyok

pour ce qui concerne la galerie, il s'agit d'un application mélangeant javascript et flash, elle n'est pas de moi, je suis également une buse dans ce domaine  ::P: .

Tu trouveras plus d'informations ici : http://www.airtightinteractive.com/projects/tiltviewer/

Voila !

----------


## Froyok

Un peu de neuf :

http://www.gamemakers.fr/devblog/dooce-premiere-build/

J'hésite, je m'incruste dans la partie devblog de cpc ou pas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Tu veux que je demande à ce que tu puisses poster sur DevBlog ? Tu vas avoir des hordes de fans qui vont suivre pas à pas tes évolutions, et tu seras vite obligé de gagner des tonnes de pognon et de le claquer en pute et en coke hein, si jamais tu participes à cette rubrique.

Regarde Tyler, depuis qu'il a posté à propos de son jeu post-apo, il passe plus de temps à répondre à ses fans qu'à coder son jeu.

----------


## zwzsg

Y'a moyen d'avoir un ou deux screenshot ingame?

J'ai bien cliqué le lien vers la galerie, elle est 404, j'ai clique le lien vers le site du projet, quelques concepts arts façon BD, un forum, du text, mais pas de screenshot.

----------


## Froyok

Pas de screenshoot désolé, je bosse sur le moteur 3d pour le moment. Le in-game viendra d'ici quelques... Mois ^^' .
Je vais voir ça pour la gallerie, aps normal qu'elle soit en erreur 404 tiens...

Sinon, Raphi, je veux bien, s'il y a les putes hein, ça motive toujours un truc comme ça.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Regarde Tyler, depuis qu'il a posté à propos de son jeu post-apo, il passe plus de temps à répondre à ses fans qu'à donner des ordres à son équipe d'esclaves pour qu'ils codent son jeu.


Fixaid.
En fait c'est un gros branleur Tyler  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

Il doit surtout s'occuper de la com et du marketing je pense...  ::P: 

Sinon, je dois faire moi-même la demande pour le dev-blog ?
Si oui, où, et à qui ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Comment je tombe par hasard sur ce topic et que je vois qu'on me bave dans le dos. _*tapote nerveusement un objet contendant clouté sur son épaule._

----------


## Froyok

Houuuaaa ! Un an déjà !  ::O: 
Voilà un an que j'ai balancé EXIL dans le chemin de la création !

Je vous renvois à ma dernières news pour les dernières nouveautés :
http://www.gamemakers.fr/devblog/

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est marrant ce moteur qui construit de la 3D sur des données en html. Ca a l'air plutôt intuitif en plus.

----------


## Froyok

> C'est marrant ce moteur qui construit de la 3D sur des données en html. Ca a l'air plutôt intuitif en plus.


Houla, salopiaud, tu vas t'attirer les foudres des programmeurs fous !  ::ninja:: 

J'avais déjà écrit un article à ce propos d'ailleurs...
Enfin bon, j'utilise du xml car cela m'évite de re-modifier tout et n'importe que dans le code source, en utilisant des fichiers de configurations (les xml) annexe, je simplifie les test et les bidouilles. Comme stalker, lui aussi utilise le xml !

Ici : http://www.gamemakers.fr/devblog/dooce-premiere-build/

J'espère que c'est intuitif, c'est le but !  :;): 
Je m'oriente vers l'utilisation d'un moteur très fonctionnel, moddable et surtout compréhensible, à l'inverse de ogre 3D !

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

N'hésites pas à spammer la boite mail de Half pour qu'il te passe dans le DevBlog, parce que Zoulou... Voilà quoi, il a l'âge de mon petit frère...

----------


## Froyok

J'ai mis à jour le post principal, il y aurait moyen de le déplacer dans le devblog ? Je vais demander à half...

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est la classe ton projet Froyok  :;):

----------


## Kenji-32

Dis, dis, c'est toi qui a fait l'artwork du début du post?

----------


## Froyok

C'est un photomontage, fait maison par mes pti doigts. Seul la fille n'est pas "made in my finger", le reste c'est maison.

Merci Tyler !  :;): 
Je vais te concurrencer ! (ou pas, vu la vitesse à laquelle j'avance cer denier ave cmon taf de 5h à 13h...)

[EDIT] Half doit dormir, je vas aller le spammer...  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> C'est un photomontage, fait maison par mes pti doigts. Seul la fille n'est pas "made in my finger", le reste c'est maison.


Un photomontage qui utiliserait un personnage d'un jeu avec des zombies ? Attention, attention délinquant  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Un photomontage qui utiliserait un personnage d'un jeu avec des zombies ? Attention, attention délinquant


Je ne crois pas, je pense que tu te goures sur la provenance/la personne de l'image ! 
On joue à "devine qui c'est" ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est pas Sheva de RE 5 ?

----------


## Froyok

Nan, perdu !  :Cigare: 
(de plus ce n'est pas un personnage fictif, ça me rassure au moins que l'on ne la reconnaisse pas, j'aurais pas de soucis de droits et tout et tout, au pire je leut lancerais GMB et les chiens !).

----------


## Tyler Durden

Le début de tatouage sur le bras, la mèche, le teint... Merde j'aurai juré.

----------


## Froyok

Bah ouais mais nan.
Bon, je vais tenter de bosser un peu ma trigo moi, elle va pas se coder toute seule ma caméra TPS... (Mais y'a John Doe qui m'attend !  ::cry:: )

----------


## Rodwin

Pinaise !
:fan:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Houla, salopiaud, tu vas t'attirer les foudres des programmeurs fous !


Ah ouais, j'imagine. C'est pour ça que c'est intuitif, remarque  ::ninja:: 

Nan mais l'artwork c'est Sheva, arrête de nous faire marcher  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Nan mais l'artwork c'est Sheva, arrête de nous faire marcher


Je serais franc jusqu'au bout donc : pas du tout.

Sinon, Hafl ne souhaite pas m'ouvrir un dev-blog pour le moment, tant que je n'ai pas plus de screenshots ingame ou du moteur.
C'est compréhensible...

Ou pas, vous pouvez le lyncher quand même...  ::P: 


_
Et puis je reviendrais, vous l'aurez tous dans le cul si je passe le jeu en payant, je vais me faire des sous sur le dos des canards ! Har Har, harglssjg... Hem, la caméra...

Et qui c'est le couillon qui touche au nom de mon topic ? 'tention, ou j'y fous de la Hardtek ! >3_

----------


## Froyok

Ajoute d'une grille pour se repérer (dimension 500*500 espacé de 5 unités).




Je poursuit ma quête avec ma caméra 3D, juste quelques cosinus et sinus à configurer et elle sera fonctionnel !   :;): 
A gérer ensuite le déplacement du point d'observation (tel quel, il fonctionne, mais la répétition des touches n'est pas activée, il faut donc marteler le clavier... Pour bouger le centre de la vision d'un petit millimètre).

----------


## ziltoïd

J'aime ton projet.

----------


## Froyok

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Kenji-32

De toute façon, comme Chuck Norris aime ce jeu, on a pas trop le choix de ne pas pouvoir l'aimer  ::ninja::  (Oh, que tu es fort et grand Chuck et ... Hummhum )   ... Woot! La caméra TPS, sa va changer de l'ancienne camera FPS :D Mais, euh c'est qui la nana sur l'artwork ? :D Bonne continuation en tout cas, ça ma l'air bien ce mod  ::):

----------


## Froyok

> ...ça ma l'air bien ce mod


 ::O:  c'est pas un mod !
Tu veux que je tape ? Hein, et chuck, tu veux le mettre en colère, hein, hein !?

Sinon, pour la nana, peut-être dans les crédits, ou quand j'aurais le dev-blog sur cpc... Donc pas de réponses tout de suite !  ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Très impressionné !!! ::o:  Vraiment un super projet. J'aimerais bien y participer mais je ne suis pas sur d'être à la hauteur.

Bon courage en tout cas, j'espère que si tu arrives à le finaliser et à le proposer à la vente, les canards auront une ch'tite ristourne.

----------


## Kenji-32

> ça ma l'air bien ce *jeu*



Fixay, pardonne moi, au grand Chuck  ::unsure::  ( Et Froyok aussi !  ::sad::  )

----------


## Froyok

> Très impressionné !!! Vraiment un super projet. J'aimerais bien y participer mais je ne suis pas sur d'être à la hauteur.
> 
> Bon courage en tout cas, j'espère que si tu arrives à le finaliser et à le proposer à la vente, les canards auront une ch'tite ristourne.


Merci !  :;): 
Si tu veux aider, dis moi dans quel domaine déjà... Car la je peux te trouver une place pour faire du café sinon !  ::ninja:: 




> Fixay, pardonne moi, au grand Chuck  ( Et Froyok aussi !  )


Le nul, c'est *jeu* et *jeux* ! Déjà réaliser un jeu c'est difficile, si tu me demande les suites en même temps, j'ai pas finis...  :^_^:

----------


## Kenji-32

Niark, c'était pour voir si t'avais les skillz nécessaires pour faire le launcher haha.. ( Jeu, OptionS, Quitter...) ... à moins que tu ne le fasses entièrement en anglais ?  ::): 

PS : Fallait bien un excuse  ::ninja:: 

PS 2 : Tu comptes faire une quadrologie?  ::):

----------


## Froyok

> PS : Fallait bien un*e* excuse


Fixayd !  ::rolleyes:: 




> PS 2 : Tu comptes faire une quadrologie?


Non, mais d'après le scénario que j'envisage, une suite au jeu est fort probable. Tout dépendra déjà du temps de dev d'EXIL, après s'il me suffit d'adapter le gameplay et d'améliorer un poil le moteur pour la suite, ce sera plus rapide !  :;):

----------


## Kenji-32

> Fixayd !


Waou, t'es vachement fort  ::wub:: 

Y a déjà une suite en prépa, c'est bon ca  ::):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Merci ! 
> Si tu veux aider, dis moi dans quel domaine déjà... Car la je peux te trouver une place pour faire du café sinon !


Ben de la prog (C, C++, C#) mais je suis loin du über skilled roxxor master of da iouniveurse. J'excelle plus dans un langague assez exotique qui ne convient pas du tout à la réalisation d'un jeu. Au pire, sache que je fais du café comme personne.

----------


## Froyok

En prépa ? Bah non, il faut juste comprendre que le scénario est facilement extensible

Spoiler (Ne pas lire si vous ne voulez de révélations sur le scénario) : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Dans EXIL, Enklave à pour but de fuir l'île, et forcément, il y parviendra,  et retournera dans son royaume. Donc, pour le second opus, j'envisage une histoire se déroulant dans une immense ville moyenâgeuse avec un gameplay assez différent, toujours avec des acrobaties, mais qui se tourne plus vers le thief niveau infiltration. Une sorte de Assasin's creed, mais la comparaison s'arrête la. Par contre, on ne retrouvera pas forcément Enklave dans le second opus comme héro, mais je n'en dis pas plus...






> Ben de la prog (C, C++, C#) mais je suis loin du über skilled roxxor master of da iouniveurse. J'excelle plus dans un langague assez exotique qui ne convient pas du tout à la réalisation d'un jeu. Au pire, sache que je fais du café comme personne.


Un programmeur ! \o/
Je ne suis pas un très bon programmeur non plus, mais avec du temps et de l'astuce (et beaucoup d'aide  ::ninja:: ). Et tu connais quelques langages de scripting ? Genre lua... J'envisage d'implémenter ce langage, ça permettrais pas mal de trucs ingame, pour gérer des évènement par exemples.

Enfin bon, si tu compte bien m'aider, va falloir que je tente d emettre au point un dépôt moi...
Je dis pas non à toute l'aide que l'on me propose, et pour cause, mon modeleur en chef ne me donne pas de nouvelles depuis un bon moment, idem pour un de mes bêta-testeur/aide à la conception du gameplay.
Donc on peut dire que nous sommes que deux actuellement sur le projet, DrQuinch pour la musique, et moi pour : programmation, textures, sons, 3D, etc...

----------


## Kenji-32

[/COLOR]Woot! 

Spoiler Alert! 


Assassin's Creed

  :Bave:   ::wub::   ::wub::  et Jérusalem, bon hum, je m'égare la... Je vois bien la possibilité de monter sur les toits là :D

PS : Pas pu m'empêcher de lire le spoil haha  ::):

----------


## Froyok

> Je vois bien la possibilité de monter sur les toits là :D




Spoiler Alert! 


Et surtout de t'infiltrer, rentre dans les maisons que tu souhaites, par la fenêtre, la lucarne du toit, etc.



Mais bref, je me concentre sur exil d'abord...  :^_^:

----------


## Kenji-32

Impatient de voir ca  ::): 

Exil : crée par un fan de Thief ( sur la belle boîboîte )

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Un programmeur ! \o/
> Je ne suis pas un très bon programmeur non plus, mais avec du temps et de l'astuce (et beaucoup d'aide ). Et tu connais quelques langages de scripting ? Genre lua... J'envisage d'implémenter ce langage, ça permettrais pas mal de trucs ingame, pour gérer des évènement par exemples.
> 
> Enfin bon, si tu compte bien m'aider, va falloir que je tente d emettre au point un dépôt moi...


Euh le LUA, je me fais les dents dessus depuis environ... Euh... Une semaine. ::sad::  Donc delà à dire que je maîtrise... Mais comme dit mon cousin débile, "c'est en apprenant qu'on apprend" (sic). En tout cas, comme je suis très motivé pour faire partie d'un projet de jeu vidéo, je reste disposé à te filer un coup de paluche à la hauteur de mes moyens.

----------


## Froyok

Check tes MP !  :;):

----------


## Froyok

Mesdames, Messieurs, j'ai vaincu la trigo, suite à une révélation il y a quelques jours, vers 1h/2h du matin...

Ce qui veut dire que ma caméra fonctionne... Z'êtes sur le cul hein ?
Plus d'infos : http://www.gamemakers.fr/devblog/doo...e-mon-captain/

----------


## Froyok

Elle sort dans l'ombre... Personne, c'est le moment.
Deux pas à droite, deux pas à gauche...

Course frontale...

Elle se cache alors entre les parcmètres ! ( ::ninja:: )

Plus que quelques mètres...

Et *PAF* !

*Nouvelle news !

http://www.gamemakers.fr/devblog/demo-menu-vers-ingame/


*Cette fois-ci, il s'agit d'une vidéo. Rien de transcendant, juste une petite vidéo mais avec classe.  :B):

----------


## Kenji-32

Héhé beau boulot !!!  :;):  t'as bien réussi la caméra  :;):

----------


## Froyok

Au bout de deux mois j'avais plutôt intérêt...  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

http://www.gamemakers.fr/exil/

Un petit site afin de mieux présenter EXIL.
Notez également que je travaille toujours sur le moteur 3D.
Je vais pas rentrer dans les détails techniques ( ::ninja:: ), mais sachez que je parviens à mettre du ciel, du brouillard et à charger des models 3D.

----------


## Froyok

Ha bah tiens, moi qui croyais que n'avais pas été uploadé, finalement si.
Pour vos beaux yeux alors :



Donc je gagne du temps en utilisant un moteur 3D déjà existant, la c'est un petit test avec musique, ombre dynamiques et lumière dynamique.
Rien de transcendant. Ha, avec fog (brouillard noir) et un p'tit sky à peine visible.

----------


## DarzgL

> Donc je gagne du temps en utilisant un moteur 3D déjà existant, la c'est un petit test avec musique *merdique*, ombre dynamiques et lumière dynamique.
> Rien de transcendant. Ha, avec fog (brouillard noir) et un p'tit sky à peine visible.


Fixed  ::ninja:: 
Donc si j'ai bien compris tu abandonnes ton précédent moteur ?

----------


## Froyok

> Fixed 
> Donc si j'ai bien compris tu abandonnes ton précédent moteur ?


Hem, on aime ou on aime pas, mais cette musique proviens de l'ost de zone of the enders (un ost que j'aime, que j'aime !  ::wub::  ).

Pour le moteur, pas tout à fait, disons que plutôt que perdre du temps à recréer des effets 3D, et par rapport à mon niveau de connaissances dans le domaine, je vais gagner du temps avec ce moteur 3D, mais il faut bien assimiler que ce moteur 3D ne s'occupe que de l'affichage, j'ai derrière le son à gérer (en partie fait), les menus, la physique, et les contrôles (actions du joueur, etc...), IA, et encore bien d'autres...

----------


## DarzgL

Tout est question de goût bien sûr  ::siffle:: 
En ce qui concerne le moteur, t'inquiète pas je sais ce que c'est de (d'essayer de) programmer un jeu, le maximum que j'aie fait en ce domaine étant de rendre une animation en 2D composée de 2 frames en C et SDL  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

Nouvelle news :
http://www.gamemakers.fr/devblog/a-bouge-pour-exil/

J'ai un peu agrémenté la vidéo d'informations, et je parle un peu plus en profondeur de Ogre3D, et je parle également de quelques autres trucs.
Bonne lecture.

----------


## rOut

Dis donc, j'avais pas vu ce topic, mais ça à l'air cool ça. J'ai toujours révé moi aussi de me lancer dans ce genre de projet, mais en général je n'arrive pas à me motiver suffisamment pour bosser dessus plus d'une semaine ou deux d'affilée.

Je vois que vous avez l'ambition de faire un jeu open source, je trouve ça vraiment bien comme initiative, et je serai bien curieux de voir ce que vous avez fait, si c'est déjà possible.

----------


## Froyok

> Dis donc, j'avais pas vu ce topic, mais ça à l'air cool ça. J'ai toujours révé moi aussi de me lancer dans ce genre de projet, mais en général je n'arrive pas à me motiver suffisamment pour bosser dessus plus d'une semaine ou deux d'affilée.
> 
> Je vois que vous avez l'ambition de faire un jeu open source, je trouve ça vraiment bien comme initiative, et je serai bien curieux de voir ce que vous avez fait, si c'est déjà possible.


Je t'aime ! Tu inaugures la page 3 !  :Emo: 
Avec un message gentil en plus !

Bon déjà, je suis tout seul maintenant, j'ai bien eu deux/trois aides, mais maintenant je suis seul. Bref, je continu et je travail sur mon moteur de jeu.
Il n'y a rien de plus que les quelques vidéos déjà postées, hélas.

Je fais face à pas mal de boulot,et j'ai un mal fou à organiser tout ça.

----------


## Froyok

J'ia mis au point une nouvelle chaîne sur youtube, je vais re-uploader les dernières vidéos d'ici peu.

http://www.youtube.com/user/GameMakersFr

----------


## Froyok

Mangez des briques !  :B): 

http://www.gamemakers.fr/devblog/mem...jours-un-plan/

----------


## Froyok

Cela fait longtemps que je les avais sélectionnées, ces pistes musicales, mais je ne les avais jamais présentées !
C'est chose faite, enfin, un aperçu du moins :

http://www.gamemakers.fr/devblog/mus...tes-dambiance/

----------


## DarzgL

Elles sont de toi les musiques ?

----------


## Froyok

Non, toutes ont été trouvé sur Jamendo (et bien entendu, pas de soucis de licence pour pouvoir être utilisée dans le jeu).

----------


## Froyok

Voilà les premier rendus in-game !

Oui, c'est une poutre !
Je test encore deux trois truc, comme les shaders, et la je tente d'activer le normal mapping sur la poutre, pas encore ou point, ici juste un rendu classique sans effets. Et cette poutre est l'oeuvre de *Moindre*, un modeleur hors-pair ! Bienvenue à lui dans l'équipe !

D'ailleurs, voici une colonne corinthienne encore en cours de développement :

----------


## Froyok

::lol:: 
Après une semaine de bataille, est totalement opérationnelles, ces coquines de normal map (qui servent pour le bumpmapping) fonctionnent !

----------


## Froyok

Prémices de l'éditeur d'objet ingame, ici la flèche de sélection.
faut encore que je tape des lancés de rayon et compagnie, mais ça va pas tarder.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Beau boulot, sincèrement !

----------


## Ag!to

Bonne chance pour ton projet  ::):

----------


## Froyok

Merci à vous deux !  :;):

----------


## Froyok

P'tite nouvelles images, en ce moment je bosse toujours sur l'éditeur...
Ici divers test, dont la transparence...

Sans specular :


Avec specular :



Et enfin, un objet manuel (un brush, et pas le cube au centre) créé point par point, et non grâce à un model 3d :

----------


## Froyok

Petit rebut aujourd'hui (attention, c'est une phrase qu'il faut deviner  ::siffle::  ) :




Indice : http://www.gamemakers.fr/devblog/epic/

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Voyez-vous ça... ::): 

Et tu peux en disposer sans contrepartie aucune ? Merde alors, ils s'achètent une nouvelle conduite ou quoi ?

En tout cas, tu n'as désormais plus aucune excuse. AU BOULOT !!!!! :;):

----------


## Froyok

Clair !
Oui, du moment que le projet reste gratuit, pas d'obligation spéciale. Après pour une licence payante il faut voir...

----------


## DarzgL

Epic remonte dans mon estime là. A voir si ce sera possible avec l'id Tech 5  :Bave:

----------


## Froyok

La réécriture du scénario est en cours, mais j'aimerais quelques avis extérieurs néanmoins, afin de m'assurer de la cohérence de la chose.
La trame de base à été sensiblement modifié, et la fin est dorénavant complètement différente. J'aimerais éviter un vieux cliché et une copie d'autre jeux, donc si certains n'ont pas peur des spoilers, qu'ils me contactent par mp ou par mail (mail à Froyok [at] yahoo [dor] fr, avec comme sujet : "EXIL"), et nous discuterons de tous ça autour d'un bon cristal. J'aimerais avoir une histoire entrainante, mais difficile de juger depuis un seul point de vue.

----------


## Darkath

La seule contrainte pour l'utilisation de l'UE3 gratos, c'est que ce ne soit pas a but commercial. Donc pas possible de faire de l'argent avec (même par la pub etc.)

----------


## Froyok

> La seule contrainte pour l'utilisation de l'UE3 gratos, c'est que ce ne soit pas a but commercial. Donc pas possible de faire de l'argent avec (même par la pub etc.)


Yep, c'est ça. Pour le moment EXIL est fully Free !  :;):

----------


## Froyok

Mise à jour du premier post.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

P'tain le coup de crayon que t'as. ::cry::

----------


## Froyok

> P'tain le coup de crayon que t'as.


Merci, mais le soucis, c'est que je suis une quiche pour les mettres en couleurs, même aidé de photoshop.

----------


## DarzgL

Tu t'en sors avec l'UDK ?

----------


## Froyok

> Tu t'en sors avec l'UDK ?


Quelque tests, mais je tente pas grand chose, pour le moment je suis sur l'apprentissage du langage intégré (l'unreal script) et j'écris le gamedesign et le scénario. Normalement, à la fin du mois c'est finit. Mais en tout, pas de soucis de prise en main, habitué à hammer (half-life 2), je suis pas trop dépaysé, c'est même encore plus simple !  ::o:

----------


## DarzgL

J'ai testé un peu, ben si tu veux faire des grandes maps il va falloir t'armer de courage parce que les maps d'exemple rament bien en mode édition ! Et j'ai une 4890  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> J'ai testé un peu, ben si tu veux faire des grandes maps il va falloir t'armer de courage parce que les maps d'exemple rament bien en mode édition ! Et j'ai une 4890


J'ai une 4850 et c'est pareille. Mais bon, c'est pas trop un soucis, c'est pas invivable je trouve. Pour le moment je test aussi les perfs du moteur, son optimisation, ces limites, comment il fonctionne, etc...

----------


## Froyok

Putain, qu'est ce que c'est simple !  ::lol:: 
J'ai passé plus de temps à apprendre à me servir de XSI mod tool (équivalent de 3DSmax pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas) que d'insérer le model dans une map !  ::o:

----------


## L'invité

Moi je trouve ça dommage quand même d'abandonner l'idée d'un moteur perso. Bon ok c'était beaucoup plus dur, mais c'est beaucoup plus classe.  :B):

----------


## Froyok

> Moi je trouve ça dommage quand même d'abandonner l'idée d'un moteur perso. Bon ok c'était beaucoup plus dur, mais c'est beaucoup plus classe.


Beaucoup de personnes m'ont fait cette réflexion, mais ce qu'il faut savoir, c'est que je déteste la programmation, enfin bon, pas autant que certains, mais je prend 1000 fois plus mon pied à faire du leveldesign qu'a programmer. Et avec EXIL, c'est avant tout l jeu qui m'intéressait, pas le moteur. Si j'avais décidé de programmer mon propre moteur c'est parce que je n'arrivais pas à trouver mon bonheur parmi les features de moteur gratuits.

Ce qui prime dans l'histoire, pour moi, c'est le jeu, pas son moteur.  :;): 

Après oui, j'aurais pu développer mon moteur, j'aurais eu la classe, mais comme ce n'est pas ce que j'aime faire, et puis surtout, avant d'arriver à égaler l'unreal engine 3, m'aurais fallut 10 ans, rien que pour apprendre les mathématiques (vecteur 3D spatiaux, quaternions, compression du moteur physique, matrices 3x3 / 4x4, et j'en passe... beaucoup !)


Enfin voilà, je vais vraiment me faire plaisir la, avec UDK, ça commence à faire un bon bout de temps que j'ai pas mappé... bah, 1 an en fait, depuis que j'ai supprimé steam et hammer.

[EDIT] Page 4 !  ::lol::

----------


## DarzgL

M'enfin si j'ai bien tout capté, L'UnrealScript c'est pour faire l'UI et le "type de jeu", et l'éditeur c'est pour faire le reste ? Parce que pour l'instant je ne comprends même pas comment parvenir à faire un jeu "entier" avec l'UDK  ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Merci, mais le soucis, c'est que je suis une quiche pour les mettres en couleurs, même aidé de photoshop.


Dans ce cas, oriente-toi vers un design cell shading en noir et blanc (un peu à la Madworld). :;): 

Sinon l'UDK est-il accessible pour un total noob en matière de mapping, leveling, et tout le reste ? Il y a des tutos ?

----------


## Froyok

L'unrealscript est la base du jeu, ça permet de programmer le style de la caméra par exemple (fps,tps), on y créer les nouveau monstre, à partir d'un code basique n indiquant un ia type, etc.. Et après dans l'éditeur on ajoute ce qui a été créé avec le code. les entité sont d'abord définies par le code. C'est en modifiant ce code de base que l'on créé son jeu, ma modification dans mon cas va reposer sur le fait de virer le côté deathmatch, etc.. le versant multijoeur et j'en passe...


Pour la prise en main, je vous conseille ces tutos vidéo :
http://www.passion3d.com/cours_new_ut3.html

----------


## Froyok

J'm'amuse comme un petit fou...


(texture perso, made in froyok, merci cgtexture.com !  ::lol:: )

--------

Premier bug aussi...  :tired:

----------


## half

Et bien voila de quoi te donner l'access au devblog ! Mes felicitations.

Comme d'hab fait ta news, envoie a dev_AT_canardpc_POIL_com et si ca corresond je te laisserai la publier !

Encore une fois beau boulot et continue comme ca.

----------


## Froyok

> Et bien voila de quoi te donner l'access au devblog ! Mes felicitations.
> 
> Comme d'hab fait ta news, envoie a dev_AT_canardpc_POIL_com et si ca corresond je te laisserai la publier !
> 
> Encore une fois beau boulot et continue comme ca.


Je rédige ça et je te l'envoye !  :;): 
Je compte sur toi pour corriger les fautes ?  ::P:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Rha lala, ça me donne vraiment envie de m'y mettre.

Si seulement j'avais du talent. :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

Pas besoin de talent, juste de la pratique, surtout en matière de level design, avec une bonne analyse de bons jeux, on apprend plein de truc... Après faut du temps pour composer tous cela.

Exemple, je débute en modeling, j'ai mis 4 heures pour faire cette arche !

----------


## DarzgL

> Exemple, je débute en modeling, j'ai mis 4 heures pour faire cette arche !


Tu utilises quoi ? Blender j'imagine ? Pas trop dur pour importer dans l'UDK ?

----------


## Froyok

> Tu utilises quoi ? Blender j'imagine ? Pas trop dur pour importer dans l'UDK ?


Non, j'utilise le XSI Mod tool 7.5, et l'exporter normalement pour la version 6.0 focntionne très bein. Je hais blender, j'ai jamais vu une interface aussi merdique. Et 3dsmax je n'ai jamais réussi à m'en servir.

L'importation ensuite dans l'udk se fait très simplement, tu ouvres la bibliothèque, tu clique sur "import" et tu vas chercher ton model. Et hop, plus qu'a utiliser.

----------


## moindre

> Pas trop dur pour importer dans l'UDK ?


Non , vraiment rapide ,donc trés plaisant .

exporter blender : http://www.katsbits.com/htm/tools_utilities.htm#ase






> Je hais blender, j'ai jamais vu une interface aussi merdique.


 :tired:  ...

... s'toi l'interface !  ::P:

----------


## Kenji-32

Bon je repasse en mode zombie pour te dire chapeau, sa avance bien dis donc ton projet Froyok! :D il manque plus que des monsters hehe.

----------


## DarzgL

> Bon je repasse en mode zombie pour te dire chapeau, sa avance bien dis donc ton projet Froyok! :D il manque plus que des monsters hehe.


Nan, il manque toute la partie programmation en fait  ::ninja::  C'est pas un mod pour UT3 que Froyok veut faire...

----------


## Froyok

Certes, mais rien n'empêche de faire un mapping de base, on peut tout aussi bien implémenter le reste par la suite (du moment que l'on se fixe des dimensions dès le début pour les niveaux).

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Je me demandais justement, toute la partie prog se fait-elle à base d'UnrealScript, ou d'un langage plus standard ?

----------


## Froyok

L'unreal script permet l'usage du c++, me demande pas comment, mais on peut quand même faire du c++. Mais bon, l'unreal script est un cousin bâtard du c++, donc bon, l'apprendre est pas difficile (même structure quasiment). Juste deux trois nouveau truc au niveau des variables, par rapport aux classes, etc...

En fait le plus dur pour moi, c'est de savoir de quel fonction/classe hériter, car je trouve quasi aucune doc la dessus. Et sans héritage, impossible de spécifier tes propres paramètres. Je pense que tu peux modifier en profondeur le code, sans héritage, mais pour le moment je tente pas, je tiens à garder le truc sain avant de bidouiller...  ::ninja::

----------


## DarzgL

Connaître à quoi se réfère exactement chaque classe "native" (non-UT) est très très loin d'être chose aisée, en effet y'a quasiment pas de doc sur le sujet.

----------


## DarzgL

Des niouzes ?  :Emo:

----------


## Darkath

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=41280&page=4

----------


## Froyok

> Des niouzes ?


Pssst,
Comme le montre Darkath, suit le lien :
http://cpc.cx/BE
http://cpc.cx/BE
http://cpc.cx/BE
http://cpc.cx/BE
http://cpc.cx/BE
http://cpc.cx/BE
http://cpc.cx/BE
http://cpc.cx/BE t'entends ?  ::o:

----------


## DarzgL

> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=41280&page=4


Damned, mais il pourrait poster sur son topic aussi, c'est que je me faisais du souci moi  ::wacko:: 
Edit : ouais, j'ai entendu, mais pourquoi tu postes pas sur ton topic ?

----------


## Darkath

> Damned, mais il pourrait poster sur son topic aussi, c'est que je me faisais du souci moi 
> Edit : ouais, j'ai entendu, mais pourquoi tu postes pas sur ton topic ?


Parceque son topic devblog à carrément plus la classe dans la section devblog

----------


## Froyok

> Parceque son topic devblog à carrément plus la classe dans la section devblog


Grave !  :B): 
Nan mais c'est surtout que le devblog est plus facilement visible que ce topic selon moi... ou pas remarque.

----------


## Froyok

Un peu irradié, un peu mort, un peu pas à jour, ce thread va survire grâce à une "update" !  ::lol:: 

Voilà, gros participant au thread sur l'udk, certains aurons vu que j'ai un projet perso. 
A l'occasion d'une nouvelle mise à jour j'en profite pour tout remettre au frais.
Déjà la page du projet sur moddb (pas de site officiel pour le moment) : http://www.moddb.com/games/exil (elle déconne via indiedb, faut que je corrige ça)

*Et puis le premier message de ce topic que j'ai remis à jour :*




> http://uppix.net/9/1/7/41aa9f8c94287...dc0564b9tt.jpg
> 
> *Dernière mise à jour de ce post :*
> 1er Mai 2011
> 
> 
> 
> *Exil, qu'est ce que c'est ?*
> EXIL est un jeu vidéo entièrement en 3D, que je développé avec l'UDK (Unreal Developement Kit).
> ...



---

_La mise à jour de ce soir :_

Quelques artworks :


Lena, l'héroïne.


Une vue lointaine de la citadelle.


La faucheuse, gardienne du royaume des morts.


Et enfin tout chaud un premier test du système de "ledges" :

----------


## hitodama

Tiens Exil est ressuscité ? Cool ! Par contre tu devrais vraiment trouver un peu de monde pour t'aider. Je comprends bien qu'une mauvaise expérience ne donne pas envie de recommencer mais ça peut aussi apprendre à ne pas retomber dans les même pièges. Bon courage pour la suite en tous cas !

----------


## Froyok

Merci !  :;): 
Mais non c'est non, je bosse seul. De plus mon rythme de développement est bien trop chaotique pour convenir à un groupe.  ::):

----------


## Tylers

Cool le systeme de ledge, tu t'es pas encore penché sur les fins de bords ou t'as des difficultés ?
Et sinon vu que ton projet semble se baser pas mal sur le gameplay POP, çà te décourage pas de voir que de plus en plus de FPS sont sortis/sortent avec des possibilités type "Parkour" ? A moins que tu comptes ajouter quelques mouvements inédits :D (les fameuses combinaisons cristaux/mouvement peut être). Tu comptes en faire la plus-value de ton jeu ou bien plutôt via le level design ou l'histoire(etc) ?

----------


## Froyok

> Cool le systeme de ledge, tu t'es pas encore penché sur les fins de bords ou t'as des difficultés ?
> Et sinon vu que ton projet semble se baser pas mal sur le gameplay POP, çà te décourage pas de voir que de plus en plus de FPS sont sortis/sortent avec des possibilités type "Parkour" ? A moins que tu comptes ajouter quelques mouvements inédits :D (les fameuses combinaisons cristaux/mouvement peut être). Tu comptes en faire la plus-value de ton jeu ou bien plutôt via le level design ou l'histoire(etc) ?


Pour les ledges, ouais c'est que le début, le code est assez complexe donc j'ai énormément de choses à tweaker/vérifier.
Ça ne me décourage pas sinon, au contraire, ça montre tout l'intérêt que ce type de gameplay peut apporter et son public avec !  :;): 
Dans le cas des cristaux mes énigmes de parkour se baserons aussi sur la gravité (course sur les murs, au plafond, inversion de la gravité) un peu comme Prey 1.
Donc ouais niveau level design ça devrait offrir quelque chose d'intéressant une fois bien combiné !

Mais faut déjà le coder tout ce bazar !

----------


## Tylers

Héhé la gravité, j'avais commencé un jeu qui se basait sur çà mais très orienté portal. Chiant à faire sous l'UDK. J'étais pas completement satisfait du "spider physics" ou un truc du genre.

----------


## Froyok

Le spider est complètement bugué, faut tout reprogrammer à la main avec le physics flying, ce qui n'est pas simple.

----------


## moindre

L'histoire à l'air bien mieux ainsi ( souvenirs souvenirs  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Froyok

> L'histoire à l'air bien mieux ainsi ( souvenirs souvenirs  ).


Je trouve aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tylers

> Le spider est complètement bugué, faut tout reprogrammer à la main avec le physics flying, ce qui n'est pas simple.


Ouep j'avais le souvenir de çà. En tout cas y'a du potentiel derrière cette idée, deux jeux vont sortir se basant sur ce concept là plus ou moins. Un FPS et un jeu NGP.

----------


## Froyok

Petit jeu avec la gravité.
Ceci est la première étape de mes énigmes sur plusieurs niveaux, faut que je parvienne à marcher sur les murs désormais.

----------


## nero_angelo

Bon boulot en tout cas ! .

----------


## Froyok

C'est vraiment fun à jouer en tout cas. Dans un environnement adapté ça pourrais donner lieu à des séquences totalement WTF !  ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Petit jeu avec la gravité.
> Ceci est la première étape de mes énigmes sur plusieurs niveaux, faut que je parvienne à marcher sur les murs désormais.


C'est en vue subjective  ::O: , alors que tu affirmais que pour des raisons de "body awarness" tu préférais que le jeu soit à la 3e personne.  :tired: 

Tu as changé d'avis?


Beau boulot sinon.

----------


## Froyok

> C'est en vue subjective , alors que tu affimais que pour des raisons de "body awarness" tu préférais que le jeu soit à la 3e personne. 
> 
> Tu as changé d'avis?


C'est en vue subjective si on le souhaite, les deux vue sont disponibles.
J'aime tout autant la caméra de prince of persia que celle de mirror's edge.
Et j'ai pu facilement combiner les deux.  :;): 
Dans cette vidéo je reste 1ere personne car c'est plus simple de viser pour le moment, mais ça sera corrigé par la suite, j'ai quelques truc spécifiques prévus.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est en vue subjective si on le souhaite, les deux vue sont disponibles.
> J'aime tout autant la caméra de prince of persia que celle de mirror's edge.
> Et j'ai pu facilement combiner les deux. 
> Dans cette vidéo je reste 1ere personne car c'est plus simple de viser pour le moment, mais ça sera corrigé par la suite, j'ai quelques truc spécifiques prévus.


Génial, je retrouve de l'intérêt dans ton projet.

----------


## Froyok

Et bien on peut changer de vue à tout moment !  ::): 

:fidélise:  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

*Petit mise à jour :*


Bon la je faisait le con. En gros je faisait joujou avec la fonction qui trace des traits de debug.  ::P: 

 
Hop, toujours la même fonction, mais cette fois-ci elle servait à montrer les lancés de rayon pour détecter les collisions avec le mur.
Mes premiers tests sont concluant, le wallrun peut désormais se faire sur mur courbés, ce qui offre de nouvelle perspective niveau plateforme.
Et désormais si durant un wallrun vous prenez un mur en pleine tronche (et de face, pas incliné/courbé), vous tombez. 
Auparavant le joueur restait loqué en suspension. Donc ça c'est un petit truc corrigé.



Je progresse vers la création des pouvoirs, le joueur peut viser un mur et ainsi définir une nouvelle gravité.
Actuellement j'utilise une arme spécifique à l'UDK et j'affiche l'axe du joueur en permanence. Je n'arrive pas encore à changer la gravité du joueur, mais ça viens, je le sens !  ::ninja:: 


Et puis pleins de fonctions de débug. Ça m'a permit de découvrir pleins de nouvelles choses sur la façon dont fonctionnait l'UDK et le moteur.

----------


## Froyok

Bon, les exams se calment, je retrouve un peu de temps pour moi.
J'ai trouvé un peu d'aide pour quelques bouts de code, et voilà ce que ça donne :




Actuellement la caméra est celle par défaut avec l'udk, il faut que je recode pas mal de truc dans la mienne pour rendre tout ça compatible.
Je me mélange les vecteurs.
De même, vers la fin de la vidéo on peut voir que le cylindre qui sert à gérer les collisions du joueur ne change pas d'orientation. Il faut que je recode le système de collision à la amin, car par défaut on ne peut pas le changer et donc le tourner. Ce qui fait que le joueur rentre dans les murs.

----------


## moindre

Le changement de direction de la gravité sera une feature d' Exil ?

----------


## Froyok

Yep.
Ici dans mon exemple c'est global, mais je prévois un truc à la Prey, le joueur ne pourras marcher que sur les murs cristallisés.
Il y aura également des environnements ou toute la gravité de la salle changera (c'est pour cela que j'ai cherché à changer les gravité des petits objets comme les bidons).
Je ne sais pas par contre si le wallrun et consort sera disponible lors du wall walking. a tester si niveau code ça passe et si niveau gameplay ça parait logique.

Bref je code quelques petites features, mais j'aimerais bien commencer à élaborer des puzzles.
Mais il faut encore que je code un système qui permet au joueur de viser un objet et lui appliquer une gravité spécifique.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Juste  ::wub:: 

Désolé c'est pas très constructif, mais tu vends du rêve.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Avec un tel avancement du projet, ton jeu sortira sûrement avant E.Y.E.

Je suis de nouveau fan.

----------


## Froyok

> Juste 
> 
> Désolé c'est pas très constructif, mais tu vends du rêve.


 


> Avec un tel avancement du projet, ton jeu sortira sûrement avant E.Y.E.
> 
> Je suis de nouveau fan.


Merci à vous deux.  :Emo: 

Cadeau, une vidéo :



C'est tout con, mais maintenant je peux changer l'apparence d'un objet ingame très facilement quel qu'il soit. Ici il s'agit juste d'un couleur, mais à terme ça sera un effet de cristallisation qui apparaitra uniquement quand l'objet changera de gravité.
Cet effet est aussi prévu sur le joueur, j'arrive déjà à le changer de couleur (le vert de base est maintenant bleu) et quand je marche sur les murs il devient rouge.

petit nettoyage de code sinon ainsi débogage pour faire cohabiter le wallrun et le wallwalking.

J'ai publié un to-do list si ça vous intéresse :
http://www.froyok.fr/blog/2011-06-exil-the-to-do-list

----------


## Møgluglu

> C'est tout con, mais maintenant je peux changer l'apparence d'un objet ingame très facilement quel qu'il soit. Ici il s'agit juste d'un couleur, mais à terme ça sera un effet de cristallisation qui apparaitra uniquement quand l'objet changera de gravité.


Avec de la tessalation?  :Bave:

----------


## Froyok

J'y ai pensé oui, pour faire ressortir des pics sur le corps et tout !  ::): 
Mais je peux déjà en faire sans tesselation avec le morphing. La tesselation sera surement une touche supplémentaire.

Bon sinon j'ai mis un peu à jour mon wallrun, pas mal de bugs corrigé. 
Encore deux et ça sera bon, après ça sera le wallwalking à corriger.


Et après ça ma prochaine étape sera de faire une transition wallrun/wallwalking.
Quand le joueur fera un wallrun et arrivera sur un matériaux spécial, il changera de gravité.

----------


## Froyok

Petit boulot du moment, j'ai mis en pause la prog histoire de me changer les idées.
C'est l'occasion de travailler un peu plus profondément sur le personnage principal.
Ceci est le high-poly, c'est à dire la version non destiné au jeu mais la version haute définition.
Si tout va bien, ça ne sera que la partie apparente, je prévois un système interne permettant de voir les os du personnage quand celui-ci prendra des coups.
La tête du personnage nécessite encore du boulot (surtout niveau proportion de face et les oreilles à refaire).

 
 

Concept original :

----------


## beuargh

Très joli  :;): 

Tu utilises quoi comme prog 3D ?

----------


## Froyok

Autodesk Maya 2011.

----------


## DarzgL

Mais le modèle original tu le fais avec ZBrush non ?

----------


## Froyok

Non, non, pure modélisation. Je suis trop nul en sculpting.
Je pars de nurbs sous maya pour faire les formes de base, je commence ensuite par modéliser en polygonal par dessus.
Et après c'est jonglage entre mudbox et maya pour avoir quelque chose de propre.
Et je repars ensuite pour faire les mesh de base en smoothed pour les vêtements.
Les détails très fins se feront sous mudbox à la fin.
Actuellement sous maya j'en suis à un peu plus de 3 millions de polygones.

Je prévois une msie à jour de mon blog avec quelques nouvelles images.
Malheureusement il y a un peu de HC donc je ne pourrais pas le poster ici directement.

----------


## Møgluglu

> C'est tout con, mais maintenant je peux changer l'apparence d'un objet ingame très facilement quel qu'il soit.





> Malheureusement il y a un peu de HC donc je ne pourrais pas le poster ici directement.


Tu veux faire un jeu avec un fusil déshabillant, c'est ça, petit sacripant?  :tired: 


 :Bave:

----------


## Froyok

Non, du tout. De toute manière qui porte des sous-vêtement dans le monde des morts ?  ::ninja:: 
Je prévois plutôt un truc genre Wolferine Origines (le jeu) ou le héros prend des coups et ses muscles et son squelettes deviennent apparents.
Je prévois un truc similaire. De même qu'il y aura différents set d'armures pour les combats, donc le personnage principal sera modulaire.
Résultât le corps de base est sans vêtements.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

J'reviens me la jouer constructif :

 :Bave: 

Et j'apprécie énormément que tu ais mis des morceaux de ton code sur ton blog.

----------


## Froyok

Quelques images :

Bon la tête est complètement ratée, je suis bon pour le refaire. 
J'ai vraiment du mal avec la morphologie humaine. Je préfère les cailloux.
(C'est un rendu UDK)

De nouveaux concepts sinon :

----------


## war-p

Hmm, tu vas t'amuser avec le level design!

----------


## Froyok

Quelques nouveaux trucs :

-Je vais pas tarder à reprendre la programmation, actuellement je met à jour le code en passant à la bêta de l'UDK de Juillet 2011. J'en profite au passage pour virer toute les dépendances de mon code à celle d'Unreal Tournament (c'est fou le bordel qu'il y a la dedans).

-Je continue le personnage principal, avec actuellement une nouvelle tête :
 
Plus d'images ici (_Attention, contenu adulte !_) : http://www.froyok.fr/blog/2011-08-exil-lena 
J'ai encore les cheveux à faire (ou refaire plutôt) mais une fois ceci fait, j'attaque le rigging et les premières animations. Je vais bientôt remplacer mon vieux robot par Lena.

-Si vous ne l'aviez pas encore vu, pour la création d'un dessin du personnage principal j'ai réalisé une vidéo en deux partie de sa création :




Dessins finaux :
 

-Et enfin, j'ai rapidement réalisé une vidéo pour remplacer celle de chargement par défaut fournie avec l'UDK :



Toujours pas de logo "Froyok" officiel, par soucis de copyright. Une société suisse nommée "froyok venture" et qui officie aux États-Unis pose problème pour ça.  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Odd

:Emo:  

Je commençais à me languir.

----------


## DarzgL

Très beau boulot.

----------


## beuargh

Beau boulot, en effet !  ::O: 




> Toujours pas de logo "Froyok" officiel, par soucis de copyright. Une société suisse nommée "froyok venture" et qui officie aux États-Unis pose problème pour ça.


En fait, c'est une société basée au Nigeria ayant un bureau en Suisse, ce qui change pas mal de choses.

Et ils ont 3 sociétés avec ce nom : 




> Companies
> 
> Froyok Communication Nig.
> Froyok Farms Nig.
> Froyok Transport Nig.


Tu veux pas changer de nom ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Froyok

Merci !  ::): 

Pour le nom "froyok" si j'ai un peu laissé tombé. Hélas. :\

----------


## beuargh

Utilise un anagramme : Kooy-fr.

Ou pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

Nouvelle retouche de la texture de la tête.
Amélioration des reflets/contrastes/ombres.

----------


## Hauswald

Le dessin représentant Lena est vraiment bien foutu, mais je trouve que le visage "jure" un peu avec le reste, manque d'harmonie, problème de placement de certaines parties du visage ? Je ne sais pas.
A contrario le visage sous Maya est parfait, une sacrée base pour la suite des hostilités.

----------


## hitodama

Elle est bizarre ta modélisation. Pourquoi on ne voit que des triangles ?

----------


## Froyok

En quoi c'est choquant les triangles ?

----------


## hitodama

On m'a toujours appris qu'il fallait absolument éviter d'avoir des polygones à plus ou moins de quatre angles.

----------


## Froyok

Ha oui, c'est sur, mais c'est un rendu temps réel dans un moteur de jeu. Et un moteur de jeu ne comprends que les triangles.  :;): 
D'ou la conversion quads vers triangles.
Sous maya je n'ai que des quads.

Mais ta règle des quads ne s’applique vraiment que pour l'animation et le smoothing.

----------


## hitodama

Ok ! Effectivement, mes cours s'arrêtait à la simple animation, je ne connaissais pas les règles des moteurs de jeux.
Beau travail en tous cas. Bonne continuation.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Beau boulot.

----------


## DarzgL

> http://uppix.net/4/c/9/4f7d1c0e16eda...e64e0557tt.jpg
> Nouvelle retouche de la texture de la tête.
> Amélioration des reflets/contrastes/ombres.


Le menton est un peu grand non ? Je le trouve un peu disproportionné par rapport au reste du visage. Après peut-être que c'est qu'une impression.

----------


## Froyok

Question de goûts j'ai envie de dire.  ::P: 
Mais sinon je pense que c'est l'angle qui fait ça, cette vidéo te montrera que c'est moins important qu'il n'y parait :

----------


## Lt Anderson

En mouvement et sous cet angle, je ne vois aucun souci de proportions.

----------


## Devnull

J'aime bien le model

Well done

----------


## Tildidoum

J'arrive après la bataille mais jtenais quand même à dire bravo pour la tête de la madame. 
Très joli boulot sur la texture !

Tu as quoi comme maps là dessus ?

----------


## Froyok

C'est à dire ? Quel type de texture ?
Pour ce rendu, 2048 pour la diffuse/spec/normal.
1024 in-game pour la peau, 512 pour le reste.

----------


## Tildidoum

Voui jme demandais quelle taille de textures tu utilisais, pi si jamais tu utilisais des types de maps/shader spéciaux ... 
Simple curiosité, j'ai encore jamais fait de materiaux pour un visage nekstjen ^^'

----------


## Froyok

Sous le marmoset engine, pour la peau ils ont un skin shaders qui adouci les ombres, sous l'UDK faut tweaker.
Sinon c'est du phong classique.  :;):

----------


## Tildidoum

Oké merci  ::):

----------


## war-p

Tu vas utiliser les features dx11 genre le SSS pour la peau?

----------


## Froyok

Je ne pense pas, pour moi le DX11 c'est vraiment du marketing. 
Je préfère bosser de façon à ce que tout soit compatible DX9.

Par contre le SSS est uniquement compatible DX11 ? Il ne me semblais pas...

----------


## war-p

Je sais plus si il est uniquement compatible avec dx11, mais il me semble bien, par contre tu peux faire facilement un fake SSS avec le material.

Oui le SSS est dx11 only : http://udn.epicgames.com/Three/Scree...cattering.html

----------


## Froyok

Tu confirmes ce que je pensais, j'avais prévu d'utiliser ça de toute manière : http://forums.epicgames.com/showthread.php?t=732232

----------


## war-p

Hmph, là c'est super complexe... Il y a moyen de faire plus simple...

----------


## Froyok

Dans le shader y'a deux versions déjà, de plus ce n'est qu'un exemple.
Ça me servira de base.  :;):

----------


## DarzgL

> C'est à dire ? Quel type de texture ?
> Pour ce rendu, 2048 pour la diffuse/spec/normal.
> 1024 in-game pour la peau, 512 pour le reste.
> 
> http://uppix.net/b/0/f/c1e21c5bdcc85...ba62d47btt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/7/a/f/7fc568adf28d3...1efa87f4tt.jpg


En effet, y'a pas de problème de proportions, ça devrait être à cause de l'angle. Par contre (oui je sais je te fais chier  ::P:  ) c'est voulu les yeux écarquillés ? Et sinon, niveau animation tu en es où ?

---------- Post added at 00h48 ---------- Previous post was at 00h42 ----------




> Je sais plus si il est uniquement compatible avec dx11, mais il me semble bien, par contre tu peux faire facilement un fake SSS avec le material.
> 
> Oui le SSS est dx11 only : http://udn.epicgames.com/Three/Scree...cattering.html


C'est con, parce que c'est possible en DX9 tout ça...
Et le DX11 c'est pas que du marketing, c'est en quelque sorte une grosse optimisation de DX9 (plus simple, plus rapide). Jusqu'à maintenant on en voit assez peu les effets bénéfiques puisque les jeux qui l'utilisent ne le font en général que pour ajouter des effets, et les moteurs comme l'UE3 sont pensés au départ pour DX9.

----------


## Froyok

> En effet, y'a pas de problème de proportions, ça devrait être à cause de l'angle. Par contre (oui je sais je te fais chier  ) c'est voulu les yeux écarquillés ? Et sinon, niveau animation tu en es où ?


C'est encore en cours de fignolage.  ::): 
Niveau anim je n'ai encore rien fait, ça va attendre encore un peu le temps que je maitrise l'animation sous maya que ma programmation ai avancé. Je vais d'ailleurs m'y remettre vu que le rendu de Lena se termine.
J'ai deux semaines de libre début septembre, EXIL devrait bien avancer.  ::P: 




> C'est con, parce que c'est possible en DX9 tout ça...
> Et le DX11 c'est pas que du marketing, c'est en quelque sorte une grosse optimisation de DX9 (plus simple, plus rapide). Jusqu'à maintenant on en voit assez peu les effets bénéfiques puisque les jeux qui l'utilisent ne le font en général que pour ajouter des effets, et les moteurs comme l'UE3 sont pensés au départ pour DX9.


Je parlais de marketing dans le cas de l'UDK effectivement. je sais bien que cette nouvelle API apporte des améliorations.
Mais franchement quand on voit Epic sortir en Novembre 2010 le DOF bokeh en DX9 et le retirer deux mois après et le rendre DX11 only c'est du foutage de gueule.
Je fais pas un jeu pour une minorité, donc les effets "DX11" on verra ça plus tard (voir pas du tout).

----------


## hitodama

> C'est con, parce que c'est possible en DX9 tout ça...
> Et le DX11 c'est pas que du marketing, c'est en quelque sorte une grosse optimisation de DX9 (plus simple, plus rapide).


C'est bien du marketing puisqu'il est réservé à un O.S sans raison technique.

----------


## DarzgL

> Je parlais de marketing dans le cas de l'UDK effectivement. je sais bien que cette nouvelle API apporte des améliorations.
> Mais franchement quand on voit Epic sortir en Novembre 2010 le DOF bokeh en DX9 et le retirer deux mois après et le rendre DX11 only c'est du foutage de gueule.
> Je fais pas un jeu pour une minorité, donc les effets "DX11" on verra ça plus tard (voir pas du tout).


C'est clair, quelques chèques de la part de Ms, nvidia et autres, et le tour est joué  ::(: 




> C'est bien du marketing puisqu'il est réservé à un O.S *sans raison technique*.


Y a-t-il des preuves formelles de ceci ?  :tired:

----------


## Møgluglu

> Hmph, là c'est super complexe... Il y a moyen de faire plus simple...


Bien sûr, il y a toujours moyen de faire plus simple et plus efficace, surtout que le d'Eon-Luebke, ça date déjà d'il y a 4 ans. On attend avec impatience ton chapitre dans le prochain GPU Pro.  ::P: 




> Y a-t-il des preuves formelles de ceci ?


Pourquoi besoin de preuves ? DirectX c'est une interface. N'importe qui peut écrire une implementation de DirectX sous n'importe quel OS. Mais c'est pas Microsoft qui va s'amuser à le faire pour aider ses concurrents, d'autant qu'il y a déjà OpenGL.

Et sinon, personne n'a besoin de DX11, on peut tout faire en soft. Mais pour des solutions simples qui utilisent efficacement le GPU, bah il faut un support, genre DX11 ou GL 4.3.

----------


## war-p

> Bien sûr, il y a toujours moyen de faire plus simple et plus efficace, surtout que le d'Eon-Luebke, ça date déjà d'il y a 4 ans. On attend avec impatience ton chapitre dans le prochain GPU Pro.


Non, mais évidemment, je pensais au niveau de la page qu'il donnait, le shader m'avait l'air affreusement complexe, alors qu'il existe des méthodes de backlight relativement simple, il suffit de voir celles utilisées pour UT3, c'est pas mal fait du tout, et les shader n'ont pas ouatmilles instructions au final.

Et puis dans un jeu, faire du shader pour faire du shader, ça n'a aucun sens... Autant rester simple, donc.

----------


## Møgluglu

> Autant rester simple, donc.


C'est vrai, pourquoi s'emmerder avec des shaders…


(Pour continuer à faire mon chieur) Froyok, je suis intéressé par un pointeur sur le Bokeh en DX9. DX10.0, je veux bien, mais sans geometry shader je vois juste pas comment c'est possible (raisonnablement efficacement). Surtout avec la technique d'Epic qui n'utilise que ça justement…

----------


## war-p

> C'est vrai, pourquoi s'emmerder avec des shaders…
> http://www.3drealms.com/wolf3d/images/shot1.jpg
> 
> (Pour continuer à faire mon chieur) Froyok, je suis intéressé par un pointeur sur le Bokeh en DX9. DX10.0, je veux bien, mais sans geometry shader je vois juste pas comment c'est possible (raisonnablement efficacement). Surtout avec la technique d'Epic qui n'utilise que ça justement…


Best game eva!

----------


## Møgluglu

En plus, c'est basé sur des voxels texturés. (Si si, des *gros* voxels texturés.)

----------


## war-p

Ah, oui c'est vrai, c'est même pas de vrai sprites!

----------


## Froyok

> Froyok, je suis intéressé par un pointeur sur le Bokeh en DX9. DX10.0, je veux bien, mais sans geometry shader je vois juste pas comment c'est possible (raisonnablement efficacement). Surtout avec la technique d'Epic qui n'utilise que ça justement…


Techniquement je ne saurais pas te dire, mais DX11 est dispo que depuis Mars, alors que le bokeh date de Novembre, visible ici à 0:30 :




De mémoire il était très lourd à utiliser et pas adapté au ingame. Il servait surtout pour les rendus.
Il est toujours dispo d'ailleurs, la dernière version DX11 du boke est plus configurable mais DX11 only.
Ça se paramètre dans les options de la post-processing chain, on peut choisir entre 3 DOF : l'ancien, celuid e novembre, et le DX11.

Et puis bon j'en connais qui ont réussis à faire du DOF Bokeh rien qu'avec le HLSL dans les materials de l'UDK.
C'est sans doute que du "software".

----------


## Møgluglu

Dans la vidéo, j'ai l'impression que c'est un bête post-processing qui applique un filtre de convolution plus ou moins important en fonction de la valeur de la profondeur. À 2:36, sur les cailloux à droite on voit comme des zones successives plus ou moins floutées séparées par des frontières nettes.
S'il y a un effet de bokeh, il est dur à voir.

Oui, on peut faire des effets de profondeur de champ avec D3D9, mais il n'y a pas de bonne solution qui fonctionne sans avoir besoin de l'opération gather. Et pour ça il faut soit CUDA, soit OpenCL, soit les Compute Shaders de DX11.
(Donc si c'était une conspiration de Nvidia, ça aurait été fait en CUDA dès 2007.  ::|: )

Le cours de Lefohn explique tout ça bien avec plein de zolis screenshots : https://graphics.stanford.edu/wikis/...ieldForWeb.pdf

----------


## Froyok

Moué. Tu en sais probablement plus que moi niveau technique, donc je m'avoue vaincu.  ::P: 

---

Sinon pour ma aprt j'ai rien glandé prit un peu de temps pour observer les tombs raiders.
En particulier Anniversary et Underworld. J'ai pu extraire le modèle principale de Lara. Et c'est impressionnant. 
Lara tourne aux alentours de 40 000 triangles !  ::O: 
Pas mal de micro détails sont réalisés en géométrie.

Les monstres eux sont aux alentours de 35/37 000.
Je me dit dans un sens que j'ai encore de la marge.  ::P: 
Je me posais justement la question afin de savoir si j'allais augmenter le nombre de triangles sur le corps de Lena.
Faudrait que je me décide avant d'entamer le rigging, car ça sera bloqué par la suite.

----------


## war-p

Je me souviens plus de la limite de poly, mais je pense que pour un skeletal mash, tu peux aller jusqu'à 65000 poly... (En tout cas, c'est la limite que j'ai atteint avec les static  ::ninja:: )

----------


## DarzgL

> Oui, on peut faire des effets de profondeur de champ avec D3D9, mais il n'y a pas de bonne solution qui fonctionne sans avoir besoin de l'opération gather. Et pour ça il faut soit CUDA, soit OpenCL, soit les Compute Shaders de DX11.
> (Donc si c'était une conspiration de Nvidia, ça aurait été fait en CUDA dès 2007. )


Il n'empêche qu'obtenir un tel effet est possible avec DX9, alors peut-être qu'il faut utiliser une méthode archaïque ou je ne sais quoi, mais en tout cas c'est possible (exemples de jeux DX9 qui l'utilisent : TW2 nativement, Oblivion via des shaders faits par la communauté, etc.) Alors on peut se demander pourquoi les devs l'ont rendu DX11 only alors qu'ils en avaient fait auparavant une implémentation en DX9.

----------


## Froyok

> Je me souviens plus de la limite de poly, mais je pense que pour un skeletal mash, tu peux aller jusqu'à 65000 poly... (En tout cas, c'est la limite que j'ai atteint avec les static )


65000 poly c'est la limite avant que le moteur ne fasse n'importe quoi.
Mais depuis février 2011 ça à été augmenté :




> UDK now supports 32-bit index buffers for skeletal meshes which have more than 65,535 vertices.


---

Sinon j'ai enfin compris le principe du Root motion pour les animations. Et ça va me faciliter beaucoup les choses !  ::): 
(En clair, ce n'est plus le code qui déplace le personnage, mais l'animation, donc si le personnage avance d'1 mètre dans l'animation, le moteur à la fin de l'animation aura placé le perosnnage 1 mètre plus loin)
Pour tout ce qui est acrobatie ça va me servir. Je pense surtout aux corniches et compagnie.
Par contre ça me semble un peu dangereux car cela semble désactiver les collisions le temps de l'animation.

----------


## Froyok

Je suis actuellement en train de réfléchir sur le papier sur la manière d’accrocher mon personnage à une corniche.



J'aurais aimé savoir de quelle manière vous auriez envisagé cette technique.
En fait ce qui me gêne, c'est comment passer d'une corniche à une autre ?
En fait, je saurais bien détecter quand s'arrête une corniche, assez simplement via quelques "Traces" pour détecter le vide.
Mais comment détecter la nouvelle corniche ? Et comment bouger vers elle ?



En fait c'est là que je tourne en rond, quel système utiliser pour signaler une corniche ?
Car à la limite un simple trace dans une direction pour détecter un type d'actor précis suffirait, mais dans quelle proportions ?
Ou alors un volume, du genre laddervolume ?

Comment savoir s'il faut que je bouge le joueur d'un angle de 90/45/60/XX° et le déplacer au nouvel endroit ?
Surtout si je désire faire ça en root motion pour faciliter la chose, il me faudrait des angles précis.

Enfin voilà c'est un peu confus. J'aurais aimé connaître vos avis.


---

Sinon voilà quelques rendus de Lena sous UDK, avec des textures de faible résolution :
   

Plus d'images sur mon blog.

----------


## DarzgL

> J
> En fait c'est là que je tourne en rond, quel système utiliser pour signaler une corniche ?
> Car à la limite un simple trace dans une direction pour détecter un type d'actor précis suffirait, mais dans quelle proportions ?
> Ou alors un volume, du genre laddervolume ?


Peut-être en créant une classe "corniche" avec les propriétés qui te conviennent ?  ::huh::

----------


## Froyok

Si, si, c'est dans cette idée que je suis. Mais quel type d'entité ? Quelle forme ?
Un simple actor placé à un endroit ne suffit pas, c'est trop vague, trop petit. C'est pour ça que je pensais aux volumes, mais ceux là sont pénible à mettre en place et surtout sont bien bugué quand ils sont proches entre eux niveau détection de collision. J'ai malheureusement besoin d'un "truc" pour définir quel endroit est "climbable", car si je faisait ça en dur via code, ça pourrais amener le joueur à atteindre des endroit particulier ou des bugs de collision.

Je suis un peu paumé.  ::wacko::

----------


## Tildidoum

Désolé pour le HS; mais j'aime bien suivre tes progrès...  ::): 
Les yeux de Lena sont pas un poil trop blanc uniforme ?

Un peu comme dans Metro2033 les visages des persos sont franchement pas dégueu, mais les yeux flinguent tout a être complètement blancs.

Dans la zone près des paupières, une teinte légèrement rosée et/ou quelques veines très très légères donneraient ptet un regard plus 'vrai'.

'fin j'crois, moi ce que j'en dis, hein.

----------


## DarzgL

> Si, si, c'est dans cette idée que je suis. Mais quel type d'entité ? Quelle forme ?
> Un simple actor placé à un endroit ne suffit pas, c'est trop vague, trop petit. C'est pour ça que je pensais aux volumes, mais ceux là sont pénible à mettre en place et surtout sont bien bugué quand ils sont proches entre eux niveau détection de collision. J'ai malheureusement besoin d'un "truc" pour définir quel endroit est "climbable", car si je faisait ça en dur via code, ça pourrais amener le joueur à atteindre des endroit particulier ou des bugs de collision.
> 
> Je suis un peu paumé.


Pour le coup je suis loin de connaître assez l'UDK pour t'aider  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> Pour le coup je suis loin de connaître assez l'UDK pour t'aider


Pas de soucis...  ::P: 




> Désolé pour le HS; mais j'aime bien suivre tes progrès...
> Les yeux de Lena sont pas un poil trop blanc uniforme ?
> 
> Un peu comme dans Metro2033 les visages des persos sont franchement pas dégueu, mais les yeux flinguent tout a être complètement blancs.
> 
> Dans la zone près des paupières, une teinte légèrement rosée et/ou quelques veines très très légères donneraient ptet un regard plus 'vrai'.
> 
> 'fin j'crois, moi ce que j'en dis, hein.


Y'a pas de HS, tu parles toujours du projet !  ::P: 
Sinon oui les yeux ne sont pas bon, mais ça fait partie des trucs que je n'ai pas encore finit.
En l'état ça suffit largement, c'est au moment ou j'animerais le visage que je corrigerais d'abord ce détail.  :;):

----------


## war-p

Tu vas nous faire du faceFX?

----------


## Froyok

Je pense ouais, même si je n’arrive toujours pas à piger comment il fonctionne...

----------


## Froyok

Zou, premier test.
Le plus dur c'est de faire une bonne texture en niveaux de gris pour faire cette transition.

----------


## war-p

Elle... est... nueeeee... :fap:



Spoiler Alert! 


Pas mal l'effet, tu vas l'intégrer dans le gameplay?

----------


## Froyok

::trollface:: 




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Pas mal l'effet, tu vas l'intégrer dans le gameplay?




Spoiler Alert! 


Ouep, les coups reçu feront apparaitre la chair puis les os, j'ai donc encore le squelette à modéliser.

  :;):

----------


## war-p

Tien pour le squelette, tu connaissais ça http://makehuman.blogspot.com/ ? Ca permet de modéliser des corps humains à la volée, et tu peux les exporter à la volée, c'est pas mal fait! L'intérêt, là, je pense, c'est qu'il modélise aussi le squelette à l'intérieur du corps, ça te fait ça de mon à faire à la main quoi...

----------


## Froyok

Hmmm, je le connaissais, mais ça faisait très longtemps. je ne l'ai jamais vraiment utilisé. Merci pour l'info je vais aller regarder ça de près !  ::):

----------


## beuargh

Impressionnant  ::): 

J'ai toujours tripé devant les gars qui faisaient de la 3D, franchement, je vous respecte à mort. Je vais toujours jeter un oeil à CGsociety et je montre à ma femme "Tavu, c'est de la 3D, c'est pas une photo !".

Sinon, moi, j'arrive à faire des jolis cubes sur Blender  ::(:

----------


## Froyok

> J'ai toujours tripé devant les gars qui faisaient de la 3D, franchement, je vous respecte à mort. Je vais toujours jeter un oeil à CGsociety et je montre à ma femme "Tavu, c'est de la 3D, c'est pas une photo !".


erso je ne vais jamais sur CGSociety, j'y ressens pas une super ambiance, plutôt élitiste même.
Je traine beaucoup sur Polycount (très pro et très JV), Mapcore (pour la déconnade) et Modding-Area (pour le côté frenchy).


Je te rassure, on est tous passé par le cube, et on y passe encore.  ::P:

----------


## hitodama

Ouaip, le cube c'est le point de départ de presque toute modélisation en 3D !

----------


## Teto

Sinon pour en revenir à ton sujet de corniche:
- Je crois que tu as Mirror's Edge. Tu sais sans doute qu'on peut ouvrir l'éditeur. Fais-le et étudie ce qui a été fait via volumes et via Uscript pour les mouvements / possibilités de Faith et des PNJ (je pense aux PNJ qui se mettent à couvert par exemple, ou à Faith glissant sur les câbles), c'est très instructif.
- En me basant sur Mirror's Edge, je pense que:
- Les corniches en elles-mêmes (ou les pierres saillantes pour les parties en varap') sont indiquées par des volumes spéciaux, volumes qui sont des classes dérivées bien entendu. Donc faits par Uscript.
- Les coins du volumes sont numérotés, et par variable (booléenne) on indique quels sont les coins que l'on peut passer. Naturellement c'est ta classe gérant les mouvements qui comprend alors qu'elle peut passer le coin.Là où je sèche un peu c'est quand le coin est "intérieur", clairement cela veut dire passer d'un volume à un autre. Comment gérer ça? _No se_. Extension de la classe en cube pour une classe en polyèdre? (pour être logique ce serait plutôt l'inverse d'ailleurs: Patatoïde -> polyèdre -> cube)
J'allais écrire qu'il faudrait même peut-être penser face et non volume, mais je me souviens que l'engine ne connait que les volumes pour ce genre de fonctions.

----------


## war-p

Et à tout hasard, il n'y a pas moyen d'utiliser des mesh en tant qu'actor spéciaux sur lesquels on peut s'accrocher?

----------


## Froyok

Je regarderais mais au final je pense avoir contourné le problème.
J'ai créé des "mesh" spéciaux, quand le joueur les touches c'est qu'il peut s'accrocher, comme le centre du mesh est situé pile au niveau du haut de la corniche, je sais où accrocher le joueur (via la localisation du mesh).
De là, le joueur s'accroche et j’utilise un lancé de rayon pour avoir les infos du mur (sa normal en l’occurrence). Lancé qui se met à jour pour continuer la détection du mur.
Aux coins, j'aurais des mesh_corner qui serviront à passer d'une corniche à une autre (seulement si le joueur doit tourner à un coin). Cette rotation se fera via anim+calcul, le joueur n'aura pas de contrôle direct dessus (histoire d'éviter les bugs).

Donc ces mesh ne servent qu'à détecter les corniches.
Le reste se fait via le joueur directement. Je suis en train de coder ça, on verra si ça marche.
L'avantage c'est que si je suis en haut de la corniche (ou plateforme) et que je vais vers le vide, grâce à la détection je saurais que le joueur est au dessus, et donc je pourrais faire une nouvelle anim et éviter au joueur d'aller tomber dans le vide (comme dans Prince of persia en somme, il se rattrape au rebord).


Les mesh sont codés, il me reste encore la partie du joueur à faire.
Comme j'ai déjà fait le wallrun, ici ça ne sera pas trop difficile.

----------


## Teto

Oui, volume ou mesh, c'est ce que je voulais dire. J'ai parlé de volume car c'est ce qui est utilisé sur Mirror's Edge.  ::):

----------


## Froyok

Et voilà !  ::lol:: 




Bon, y'a encore quelques petites choses à corriger (comme le fait que le joueur puisse s'accrocher alors qu'il à une main dans le vide) et je dois encore implémenter les coins et leur rotations.
J'ai fait les anims à l'arrache (en fait l'anim du strafe vers la droite es tla même que celle vers la gauche) mais ça suffit pour le test.

J'ai aussi un "bug" au démarrage de la map, le joueur reste flottant, surement une mauvaise manip dans l'animtree.

----------


## hitodama

Si je peux me permettre, la position n'est pas bonne. Les bras sont à l'horizontal ce qui est physiquement impossible (ça m'a frappé à la première seconde). Le corps devrait être plus bas et pendre sur eux, là on a l'impression qu'il lévite.

----------


## Froyok

> Si je peux me permettre, la position n'est pas bonne. Les bras sont à l'horizontal ce qui est physiquement impossible (ça m'a frappé à la première seconde). Le corps devrait être plus bas et pendre sur eux, là on a l'impression qu'il lévite.





> J'ai fait les anims à l'arrache


Ça ne t'a pas semblé logique que ce n'était que des animations de test ?

----------


## hitodama

Bah justement, le test c'est fait pour être amélioré. Je dis pas ça pour descendre ton travail hein.

----------


## Froyok

Ouais mais ici le but c'est de tester le code et l'action, l'animation on s'en fout, elle sert juste de prétexte.
Tu penses bien que j'ai sous le coude bon nombre d'exemples de parkour et d'animations sur ce type de techniques acrobatiques. j'ai de la documentation.
C'est juste que je n'allais pas passer 3 heure à faire une animation que de toute manière sera jeté au final (vu que je change de squelette d'animation par la suite).

----------


## hitodama

Ok, j'y connais rien en programmation, ça me semblait bizarre qu'on puisse écrire un code pour une animation qui n'est pas définitive.

----------


## Froyok

Le code est taillé pour gérer n'importe quelle animation, heureusement, sinon tu imagines les problèmes futurs que ça pourrait apporter de tel mécanismes ?  :;): 

Bon sinon j'ai un peu progressé sur les corniches, voilà ce que ça donne :

----------


## Froyok

Bon, bon, bon.
J'arrive à tourner autour des coins de 90°. Tout va bien.


En fait non, j'ai un putain de bug que je pige pas.
Dans mon code je récupère la normal du mur actuel que je compare via un produit scalaire au mur de destination se trouvant à la droite ou à gauche du joueur.
Donc en gros si je chope 0 (produit scalaire d'un angle à 90°) ou 1 je tourne. Et là, alors que je chope un produit scalaire à 0,7 (45°) mon personnage tourne quand même... à travers le mur.  :tired: 

Je pige vraiment pas pourquoi.

----------


## war-p

Heu, si je puis me permettre t'es sur qu'avec un produit scalaire de 1, on a un angle droit (Je me souviens plus très bien, ça fais loin tout ça, mais il me semble c'est seulement 0). Ou alors, c'est une erreur de prog...

----------


## Froyok

0 quand j'ai un angle droit, 1 quand les angles sont identiques (donc en clair mon mur continue).  :;): 

---------- Post added at 16h14 ---------- Previous post was at 16h05 ----------

Putain que je suis con moi des fois (souvent même quand je programme).  :tired: 
Normal que ça ne marchait pas, je fais un trace pour détecter du vide ou du mur.
Si vide -> je peux tourner.
Sauf que comme un con je check avec un boolean, donc si je trouve du vide ou un mauvais angle -> false.
Donc forcément ça risquais pas de marcher à tous les coups.  :tired: 
Faut que je fasse un check supplémentaire pour vérifier de nouveau l'angle.

----------


## war-p

Ah, oui, ok, je pensais que tu cherchais uniquement les bords, autant pour moi, donc réponse 2, tu t'es gourré en programmant... Il faut écrire ses algo sur papier avant de programmer...

----------


## Froyok

> Ah, oui, ok, je pensais que tu cherchais uniquement les bords, autant pour moi, donc réponse 2, tu t'es gourré en programmant... Il faut écrire ses algo sur papier avant de programmer...


J'écris toujours une base, mais là mon code à pas mal évolué vu que j'avais mal réfléchis. Donc d'une box de collision je suis passé à un truc full procédural (pour tourner j'entends). Chose que j'avais pas prévu.

----------


## Froyok

Je n'ai pas pu beaucoup avancer ce weekend, mais voici en vidéo les derniers avancements.
Il manque encore la gestion des coins intérieurs.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ça progresse.  ::):

----------


## Teto

Oui! Y'a juste la transition à la fin qui merde un peu mais tu vas arranger ça sans problème, I presume  :;):

----------


## Froyok

Bon, j'annonce rapidement, mais le projet va ralentir beaucoup.
Avec mon école et d'autres projet à côté je met le développement d'EXIL *en pause*.
Je prévois bien sur de le continuer.  :;): 

Jusqu’à il y a peu je bossais sur le rigging de Lena par exemple.
J'avais commencé quelques animations.

Néanmoins je ralentit la cadence et me consacre à d'autres choses.
Je reviendrais à coup sur sur le projet par la suite. Mais je suis incapable de donner une estimation de temps.

----------


## Teto

Et si c'est pas indiscret, tes projets sont toujours dans le jv ou pas du tout ça te regarde pas on n'a pas gardé les cochons ensemble ?  :^_^:

----------


## Froyok

Nan, toujours du JV.  :^_^:

----------


## Froyok

Bon beh bonne nouvelle, je reprend les rênes du projet (disons que j'avais toujours une papatte dessus mais maintenant c'est un peu plus sérieux).
Je me suis fixé l'objectif de sortir une bonne démo de gameplay pour mi-mai/début-juin au plus tard. 
Dans mon école j'ai certains professeurs qui sont plutôt intéressé par mon projet et mettre la main sur une démo leur ferait bien plaisir.  ::P: 


Du coup j'ai écumé un peu le gameplay pour avoir un noyau vraiment consistant sur lequel je vais me fixer. Il y a 3 grosses phases de gameplay, j'espère arriver à en finir 2 correctement :



> -Partie acrobatique, plateforme (comme je l'ai toujours voulu)
> -Combats contre des colosses
> -Puzzles basé sur la gravité (à voir, si j'ai le temps)


Donc actuellement je continue la partie acrobatique, j'ai repris le code que vous pouvez apercevoir dans les précédentes vidéos. 
La phase suivante sera l'interaction avec un colosse bipède.
Le colosse en question (qui fait plus de 25 fois la taille du joueur) :

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ravi de voir que ça avance.

----------


## Teto

Same here.  ::):

----------


## Froyok

Quelques nouveautés :






Donc les corniches en haut de plateforme sont opérationnelles, et ça de façon totalement indépendante. Plus besoin de box de détection.
Maintenant je travaille sur le système des corniches au milieu d'un mur. Là malheureusement, malgré mes profondes réflexions je n'ai pas trouvé mieux que d’utiliser la détection d'un type précis d'actor.
Donc dès que je trouve cet actor j'y accroche le joueur. Cet actor est un dérivé des staticmesh, ce qui veut dire que je réunis en une même entité le déclencheur et l'aspect graphique. Le level designer se retrouve à juste avoir besoin de placer l'entité dans la map, le reste étant géré par le code.

En rouge sur cet exemple :



C'est amusant de voir la maturité que j'ai acquise sur ce langage sans l'avoir pratiqué plus que ça depuis plusieurs mois.
En tout cas j'ai réussi à relire tout ce que j'avais fait.  ::P: 


[EDIT] à 8h30 du matin :



Maintenant je vais dormir. >_>

----------


## Teto

?! Super ! Simple question de noob qui n'en a pas besoin pour son propre jeu mais qui est curieux : Comment permettre de s'accrocher en haut d'une plateforme sans box de collision ? Le pawn détecte qu'il n'y a plus de mur a cet endroit, que c'est horizontal et que donc il peut s'y accrocher ?  ::):

----------


## Froyok

> ?! Super ! Simple question de noob qui n'en a pas besoin pour son propre jeu mais qui est curieux : Comment permettre de s'accrocher en haut d'une plateforme sans box de collision ? Le pawn détecte qu'il n'y a plus de mur a cet endroit, que c'est horizontal et que donc il peut s'y accrocher ?


 Actuellement mon système fonctionne comme ça :

*Je suis en train de tomber ?*
> Oui
>Je fais un lancé de rayon devant moi
* Je touche du vide, du plein ?*
>Plein, voir 1#, vide voir 2#


*1#Si plein*
*Avec le lancé de rayon, j'ai touché une corniche au milieu de mur ?*
>Oui
>Je m'accroche à sa position


*2#Si vide*
Vide, je fais un lance de rayon devant le joueur mais vers le bas (d'une longueur limité).
*J'ai touché une surface ?*
>Oui
>Je récupère mes coordonnées à cet endroit et j'y accroche le joueur.



Voilà en gros comment je procède.
A chaque tentative d'amélioration j'économise un peu sur els trace, mais malheureusement je n'ai pas le choix que d'en faire au moins 1 ou 2 à chaque frame. C'est ce qui garanti la précision de mon système et le fait qu'il fonctionne partout.

Par contre j'ai repensé à un truc, actuellement ma position de départ est fixe, ce qui veut dire que si le ledge disparait, le joueur reste quand même. Il faut que dynamise ça, surtout pour quand je ferait des plateforme mouvante. Y'a encore du boulot !

----------


## Teto

Je vois ! Merci. Et sinon, à part ça, Meshlab, t'en penses quoi, finalement ?

----------


## Froyok

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de le retesté. Je l'ai téléchargé, i lest dan sun quoi, il m'attend.  ::P: 
J'ai été beaucoup pris dernièrement (surtout avec le développement de mon script pour maya).
Je prévois la production de quelques rochers/falaises prochainement, je l'utiliserais surement à ce moment.

----------


## Froyok

Dernières nouvelles :

-Je teste quelque truc pour me faire de la musique d'ambiance, s'pas facile je dois avouer.
Un petit test : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13564647/EXIL/Ambiant1.flac

-J'ai réinstalleé Prince of persia The two thrones et je me suis rendu compte que j'avais oublié énormément de mouvements acrobatiques.
Du coup ma ToDo liste à grossie et j'ai plein d’animations à faire. J'ai profité de cette occasion pour utiliser un squelette perso. J'ai ainsi pu tester le système d'animation (AnimTree) et bosser un peu les collisions. Ce squelette/personnage est provisoire bien entendu.




J'ai perdu tout une journée à vouloir coder un truc à la con : orienter la tête du joueur avec la caméra. D'une ça marche pas, de deux c'est prise de tête.  ::P: 

Dernière vidéo que j'ai mise en ligne :




---
(Sinon j'ai testé Meshlab, mais je mal l’utilise, j’arrive pas à charger de gros obj dedans, il pante systématiquement. Je crois que je vais rester avec Decimation Master et le Poly Reduction de Maya)

----------


## war-p

Comment tu fais pour agir sur la profondeur de champ de la caméra? ça m'intrigue beaucoup!

----------


## Froyok

Je joue avec le FOV (Field of View) que je contrebalance en bougeant la caméra en avant/en arrière.
Un effet tout con mais qui fait toujours mouche.  ::P: 

Ça s’appelle le Dolly Zoom (ou Vertigo Effect) :

----------


## war-p

> Je joue avec le FOV (Field of View) que je contrebalance en bougeant la caméra en avant/en arrière.
> Un effet tout con mais qui fait toujours mouche. 
> 
> Ça s’appelle le Dolly Zoom (ou Vertigo Effect) :


Oui, je connais l'effet! Mais, c'est la technique qui m'intéresse! (Le code quoi! Ouais, je sais, je suis chiant...)  ::):

----------


## Froyok

Je régis ça de façon toute bête dans ma fonction calcCamera. 
Les noms de variable sont suffisamment explicite je pense :



```
	//update fov and cam offset distance (only while moving -velocity-)
	if(bSprinting && VSize(Velocity) > 1.0 && Physics != PHYS_Falling)
	{
		if(CamFOV < 120)
			CamFOV = Lerp(CamFOV, 120, 0.08);
			
		PC.PlayerCamera.SetFOV(CamFOV);
		
		CamMaxDistance = 100;
		if(CamOffsetDistance != CamMaxDistance)
			CamOffsetDistance = Lerp(CamOffsetDistance, CamMaxDistance, 0.08);
	}
	else
	{
		if(CamFOV > 90)
			CamFOV = Lerp(CamFOV, 90, 0.1);
			
		PC.PlayerCamera.SetFOV(CamFOV);
		
		CamMaxDistance = default.CamMaxDistance;
		if(CamOffsetDistance != CamMaxDistance)
			CamOffsetDistance = Lerp(CamOffsetDistance, CamMaxDistance, 0.1);
	}
```

----------


## war-p

Ahhh, wokay! Merci bien!

----------


## Teto

> (Sinon j'ai testé Meshlab, mais je mal l’utilise, j’arrive pas à charger de gros obj dedans, il pante systématiquement. Je crois que je vais rester avec Decimation Master et le Poly Reduction de Maya)


Ach ! Gross malheur ! Bon, faudra que je trouve un modèle vraiment lours et que je teste chez moi. Dommage.

----------


## Froyok

"Les joies de la physique" : Physics in udk and Colossus

Un petit dev-post, je vais essayer d'en faire régulièrement. Ça me permettra de poser plus souvent à plat mes avancés.  ::):

----------


## Froyok

Second dev-blog : 

Physics and concept art

Je pensais faire des updates plus régulières, mais avec mon école je suis overbooké.  ::P: 
En plus de ce que je raconte sur mon blog, je suis en train de bosser sur les corniches dynamique.
Je tente d'accrocher le joueur et de le déplacer en même temps qu'une plateforme par exemple. 
Mais ça bugue pas mal (genre téléportations incongrues).


Je teste également quelques props :

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ben je vois que ça avance.


Et ceux qui se moquent je leur dis : faites-en autant.

----------


## Froyok

Merci !  ::P: 
Je me rend compte que y'a encore du pain sur la planche.
Vivement les vacances.

----------


## Froyok

Petit illumination de la nuit, du coup les corniches qui bougent ça marche  ::lol::  :

----------


## Froyok

L'école est finie, retour sur EXIL ! _o/


Un nouveau dev-blog (mais pas si nouveau, j'avais commencé à l'écrire y'a un moment) pour ceux que ça intéresse :

EXIL Dev-Blog 3 : Movable ledges and specific AO maps


J'ai également codé deux petits trucs cette nuit.

1# - correction de l'input venant de la manette xbox sans-fil (ce problème n'existe pas avec la manette filaire, celà viens unqiuement des drivers). Le stick droit ne revient pas à zéro dans certaines conditions, j'ai donc codé une dead zone manuellement en plus de celle par défaut. Extrait du code dans le PlayerInput :


```
	//XBOX Fix
	if(bUsingGamepad && xboxFix)
	{
		//if previous input is the same as now
		if(RawJoyLookRight == PreviousStick)
		{		
			if(RawJoyLookRight > 0 && RawJoyLookRight < xboxTreshold)
			{	
				//update the comparison variable
				PreviousStick = RawJoyLookRight;
			
				RawJoyLookRight = 0.f;
				aTurn = 0.f;
			}
		}
		else
		{
			//update the comparison variable
			PreviousStick = RawJoyLookRight;
		}
	}
```

La variable xboxTreshold est à 0.3, le tout réglable dans des fichiers de configuration en dehors du jeu.



2# - J'ai aussi codé un petit truc. Je veux faire une roulade en avant quand le joueur marche et presse la touche de saut. Dans cette exmeple une simple presison d ela touche fait que le joueur se déplace en avant en faisant une animaiton. je comptais utilisais le root motion au début, mais j'ai l’impression que les collision au sol ne sont pas prisent en compte. Du coup j'ai opté pour un déplacement manuel + animation.




(Vous noterez au passage un début d'environnement, je teste un couloir qui servira probablement pour mon prototype)

----------


## Froyok

Un nouveau dev-blog :

EXIL Dev-blog 4 : Roll, Jump and Menu

J'avance plus rapidement maintenant que je peux me focaliser à 100% sur EXIL. 
Ça fait du bien !  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

Après avoir finit un menu à peu près potable (disons que la base du code est finie, le choix artiste reste à travailler) j'ai attaqué le sculpting du personnage principal (de nouveau, car l'ancien était très moche).
Le menu gère aussi bien le combo souris/clavier que la manette xbobx d'ailleurs.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Mmmmmh... Avant que tu ne te fasses bashé, une question : c'est voulu les jambes super longues?

----------


## Froyok

Yep.

Je voulais exagérer la côté acrobatique/légèreté via le personnage. 
Également renforcer son côté rachitique voir presque anorexique.
Quelque chose de similaire à Bayonetta en somme. Un côté manga exagéré aussi.


Je peux comprendre que ça choque/fasse pas naturel, mais pour moi c'est justifié.
Mais je suis conscient néanmoins qu'il y ait encore des soucis de proportions à d'autres endroit. Je travaille toujours dessus d'ailleurs.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Yep.
> 
> Je voulais exagérer la côté acrobatique/légèreté via le personnage. 
> Également renforcer son côté rachitique voir presque anorexique.
> Quelque chose de similaire à Bayonetta en somme. Un côté manga exagéré aussi.
> 
> 
> Je peux comprendre que ça choque/fasse pas naturel, mais pour moi c'est justifié.
> Mais je suis conscient néanmoins qu'il y ait encore des soucis de proportions à d'autres endroit. Je travaille toujours dessus d'ailleurs.


Effectivement pour que le concept de "jambes longues et athlétiques" passe mieux il faut rééquilibrer les proportions des autre parties du corps. Inspires-toi des athlètes qui font du saut en hauteur, elles sont réputées pour leurs longues jambes.
J'ai fait du dessin moi aussi en des temps anciens.

----------


## SeanRon

Blanka Vlasic,  une silhouette athlétique et de trèèèès longues jambes. si ça peut aider.

Peut-être faudrait-il, si je peut me permettre , adoucir le menton et augmenter la lèvre inférieure. L'arrête du nez est trop raide. une courbe plus progressive adoucirait le visage en vue de coté.

Je me souviens que les créateurs de persos de Eve Online et APB sont plutot réussis si ça peut te donner des idées.
Dommage qu'on puisse pas exporter les modèles. xD


En tout cas, superbe projet, et beau boulot. c'est impressionant. On attend la suite avec impatience.

----------


## Froyok

J'étais justement en train de faire des recherches et je suis tombé sur Blanka, effectivement elle semble correspondre !
Merci à vous deux pour les retours  !  :;):

----------


## SeanRon

je viens de me rappeler en manga, Gally de gunnm qui a des jambes longues et une silhouette assez proche des roughs de ton perso.

----------


## Froyok

Récents avancements :

J’ai avancé sur le personnage, je travaille actuellement sur son squelette pour passer aux animations.






J'ai d'ailleurs bidouillé un truc un peu par hasard qui va permettre de simuler des os cassés, je ne sais pas si ça servira vraiment au final, mais c'était rigolo à implémenter.  ::ninja:: 




Au passage j'ai aussi découvert le Remote Control qui permet d'avoir un aperçu très détaillé de la gestion mémoire du moteur :




Et enfin j'ai le droit à quelques artefacts qui malheureusement semblent hors de ma portée (il faudra attendre des mises à jours de l'UDK) :

----------


## Froyok

Dernières avancées :

Je commence à tester les mécaniques de gameplay puisque la base du code commence à être rodée.  ::): 







Je n'avais pas montré Lena version finale pendant que j'y pense :

----------


## Madvince

Je suis toujours épaté par temps de boulot qu'un mec seul peut faire.
Je ne suis pas aussi motivé que toi (je l'étais plus en étant étudiant), rien que pour la modélisation (via Maya & co) franchement je ne peux pas.
Bravo, continue !

----------


## Froyok

Merci !  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

Ces derniers jours j'ai pu retoucher un peu à la bête. J'ai mis un peu de côté le personnage et ses animations pour refaire un peu de programmation.
En ce moment je travaille sur le système d'escalade mais pour les colosses :







Le système d'accroche est opérationnel (j'utilise une sorte de grille composée de points liés au squelette du colosse).
En ce moment c'est le déplacement d'un point à un autre qui me bloque un peu (c'est assez complexe de trouver le bon point d'accroche par rapport à la position actuelle du joueur).


Notez que les points de la grille sont posé à la main. Les limitations de l'UDK font que je ne peux pas faire autrement (sinon j'aurais utilisé chaque vertex du colosse comme point d'accroche).

----------


## kamatchou

Franchement bravo Froyok ,bon courage pour la suite  :;): 

Bigger boobs please !!

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Franchement bravo Froyok ,bon courage pour la suite 
> 
> Bigger boobs please !!


Non, les gros boobz c'est pas athlétique.

----------


## Froyok

Nan, les seins sont très bien comme ils sont.  ::P:

----------


## nero_angelo

Bravo pour le boulot .J'ai hate de voire la suite .

----------


## Froyok

J'ai posté quelques vidéos ces dernier jours. J'avance toujours aussi lentement. Toujours plein de bugs en pagaille à corriger.

----------


## war-p

C'est marrant, ça fait penser aux premier tomb raider...  ::):

----------


## Froyok

> C'est marrant, ça fait penser aux premier tomb raider...


C'est un peu le but...  ::P: 


Nouvelle vidéo :




Je suis vraiment une brèle en animation...  :<_<:

----------


## war-p

Jordan Mechner est ton ami...

----------


## Froyok

Haha, si seulement.  :^_^: 
M'enfin j'aime pas passer ma journée à boutiquer une anim donc ça aide pas à peaufiner.

----------


## Froyok

Ces derniers je me suis occupé avec un bouton :

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Ces derniers je me suis occupé avec un bouton :
> 
> http://www.froyok.fr/archives/arch/E...4-17-46-72.jpg
> 
> http://www.froyok.fr/archives/arch/EXIL/particles.gif


Magnifique!
Ca prend forme! A quand de belles textures sur tous les murs?  ::):

----------


## Froyok

Pour le moment je fait du gameplay avant-tout. Je ne souhaites pas gâcher du temps sur un bel environnement qui ne servira pas.  Néanmoins je fait quelques petit test de level design ces dernier, il est possible que j'arrive à faire un niveau d'ici la fin du mois. Le plus dur c'est de trouver des énigmes intéressantes.

----------


## Teto

Heu, sinon je dis rien mais je continue à suivre ton travail avec grand intérêt !  ::): 

Sinon pour ton perso, t'a pensé à passer par Makehuman pour t'aider ? (j'ai testé, il est vraiment bien)

----------


## Froyok

J'ai déjà tenté makehuman, m'a pas convaincu.

----------


## DarzgL

Content de voir que tu n'as pas abandonné le projet (tu es carrément tenace en fait  ::o:  ). La dernière vidéo est vraiment encourageante  :;):

----------


## Nacodaco

Franchement c'est impressionnant ! Bravo à toi et bon courage pour la suite !

Sinon les animations, c'est vrai que ça saute aux yeux dès qu'il en manque (alors que ça semble pas grand chose quand tout s'enchaîne), mais c'est loin d'être l'essentiel  :;):

----------


## Froyok

> Content de voir que tu n'as pas abandonné le projet (tu es carrément tenace en fait  ). La dernière vidéo est vraiment encourageante





> Franchement c'est impressionnant ! Bravo à toi et bon courage pour la suite !
> 
> Sinon les animations, c'est vrai que ça saute aux yeux dès qu'il en  manque (alors que ça semble pas grand chose quand tout s'enchaîne), mais  c'est loin d'être l'essentiel


Merci à vous deux !  ::): 

Avec un peu de chance d'ici la fin du mois je devrais avoir quelque chose à montrer de plutôt chouette. Si tout va bien (la deadline que je me suis fixé est vachement courte  ::P: ).

----------


## Froyok

Bon tenir la fin du mois ça risque d'être difficile, néanmoins j'ai commencé :

----------


## Lt Anderson

Le style roman domine.

----------


## Teto

En tout cas j'aime beaucoup !  ::):

----------


## L0ur5

Punaise ça fait une salle vraiment gigantesque!

----------


## Froyok

> Le style roman domine.


 Ouaip, je voulais pas un style trop lourd pour des souterrains.




> Punaise ça fait une salle vraiment gigantesque!


Et encore, là c'est petit, je vois les chose en encore plus grand.  :^_^:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ouaip, je voulais pas un style trop lourd pour des souterrains.


Ben justement le style roman est lourd contrairement au gothique.

----------


## Froyok

> Ben justement le style roman est lourd contrairement au gothique.


Tu es sur que tu n'es pas en train de confondre l'un avec l'autre ?
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Architecture_romane
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Architecture_gothique

----------


## Lt Anderson

Sûrement pas, le style gothique associé au principe des arque-boutants permit de concevoir des murs moins lourds et épais que le style roman, principe permettant en plus de prévoir des ouvertures bien plus grandes pour faire entrer plus de lumière naturelle.

----------


## Froyok

Ha d'accord, tu en parlais dans ce sens là. Je sous entendais un point de vue ornemental en fait. Le style gothique étant beaucoup plus chargé niveau décoration. Je préfère plus massif mais moins décoré, c'est pour ça que je me suis orienté vers le Roman.

----------


## LoLoNATO

Impressionnant!

Tu comptes garder ce type de rendu pour les décors?

Quand je pense que c'est l'UDK, je dis chapeau, c'est très propre.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Par contre c'est géré comment la lumière avec le moteur UDK?

----------


## Froyok

> Impressionnant!
> 
> Tu comptes garder ce type de rendu pour les décors?
> 
> Quand je pense que c'est l'UDK, je dis chapeau, c'est très propre.


 Nope, je vais vers du photo-réaliste.




> Par contre c'est géré comment la lumière avec le moteur UDK?


 Via des lightmaps, des textures d'ombre pré-calculées majoritairement. Du coup ça permet des jeux de lumière très sympa si bien travaillé. Par contre le lighting dynamique est moins bien, et consomme beaucoup plus.

----------


## L0ur5

> Via des lightmaps, des textures d'ombre pré-calculées majoritairement. Du coup ça permet des jeux de lumière très sympa si bien travaillé. Par contre le lighting dynamique est moins bien, et consomme beaucoup plus.


Vivement UDK 4 avec son le système de light full dynamique qui défonce la chatte à sa grand mère (© Morsay)  :Bave:

----------


## Froyok

Bon bah comme je m'y attendais, je n'ai pas réussis à tenir ma deadline, la nouvelle étant pour la fin du mois (on y croit !).  ::P:  
J'ai rencontré le problème de la page blanche, je bloque car je ne sais pas comment lancer le premier niveau du jeu. J'ai encore pas mal de tests à faire (en particulier pour rendre l'environnement "vivant"). Donc j'ai mis ça de côté et j'ai re-attaqué un peu de code, et j’ai aussi touché aux matériaux. Ça m'a permis de faire ceci :




Un zouli tatouage qui représente la barre de vie de Lena. (Notez la quantité de vie affiché en haut à gauche de la vidéo.)

Du coup j'enchaine en travaillant sur les dégâts et je change un peu le système de mort (actuellement quand Lena meurt, le jeu crash  ::P:  ).


Ha oui, comme j'étais dans le cosmétique j'ai ajouté des yeux à Lena (chose qu'elle n'avait pas) :



Et j'ai attaqué les détails sur les vêtements :

----------


## Tareldar

J'aime beaucoup l'idée d'afficher la vie du perso de façon claire directement sur l'individu  :;): 
Le tatouage fais bizarre quand il arrive aux cheveux (m'enfin ça c'est pas important).

J'adore tes décors (même sans textures) !  ::):

----------


## Froyok

J'ai corrigé les derniers bugs, maintenant quand on meurt le corps de Lena disparait. Étant donné que la nudité peut gêner, j’ai ajouté un paramètre pour contrôler tout ça. Du coup les vêtements disparaitront en dernier si activé (voir screenshot), dans la vidéo ce paramètre n'était pas encore implémenté :







Maintenant que ça c'est "fait", j'attaque un gros morceau : la réécriture du système de détection des corniches. Histoire d'implémenter en même de nouveaux mouvements (marcher sur des poutres) et optimiser ma fonction de détection.





> J'aime beaucoup l'idée d'afficher la vie du perso de façon claire directement sur l'individu 
> Le tatouage fais bizarre quand il arrive aux cheveux (m'enfin ça c'est pas important).


L'idée était de rejoindre la "vie" à l'esprit/la pensée du personnage. Histoire de confronter le corps et l'âme. Étant donné que Lena se trouve dans le monde des morts.




> J'adore tes décors (même sans textures) !


Merci, j’espère qu'avec des textures ça sera aussi le cas.  ::P:

----------


## alegria unknown

Impressionnant. Le personnage, le décor, pfiou... belle direction artistique déjà. Et le tatouage qui fait office de barre de vie  ::o: 

Depuis novembre ça c'est bien énervé, et c'est beau de voir que tout le boulot accompli jusqu'ici commence à porter ses fruits. Le jeu prend chair, c'est beau. :fleurbleuze:





Sinon pour les saucisses je comprends, normal, mais pour les cristaux, y en aura vraiment dans le jeu ?

----------


## Froyok

Merci !  ::): 
J'ai posté deux dev-blog depuis le début de l'année d'ailleurs. Mais comme ça bouge peu (de mon point de vue) , j'avoue que je poste plus trop ici.
http://www.froyok.fr/blog/2013-01-ex...ossus-climbing
http://www.froyok.fr/blog/2013-02-ex...rocess-effects


Sinon pour le nom du topic, je peux plus le mettre à jour, ça devrait être : "*EXIL : Des morts, de la plateforme, des colosses et des saucisses*".

----------


## alegria unknown

Ah ouais, février j'avais pas vu, y a du matos aussi.

----------

